# News - Valve Software (Steam) (US): Gabe Newell: "Raubkopierer bieten einen besseren Preis und besseren Service"



## System (19. Februar 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,676692


----------



## BGB (19. Februar 2009)

Moin,

ich will doch mal provokativ feststellen: Wenn Games in Richtung casual gehen, muss auch der Preis in Richtung casual gehen!

Für 10-15h will doch kein Mensch 60 Euro Zahlen (Konsole). Von der $=€ Geschichte bei Steam will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Die 4,99 von Bioshock in der Weihnachtsaktion ersparen mir aber jegliches Nachdenken. Da wird blind gekauft. Die Qualität des games lässt es dann auch als ein wahres Schnäppchen darstehen.

Gruß BGB


----------



## Aithir (19. Februar 2009)

Newell soll mal den Mund nicht so voll nehmen, Steam ist nichts anderes als DRM und auch ein Steamspiel ist nur gemietet. Als Kopierschutz ist es ebenso nutzlos, weil Titel wie Dow 2 schon als Raubkopie zu haben ist. Und die AGBs von Valve sind auch alles andere als kundenfreundlich. Spiele billig einkaufen kann man auch abseits von Steam und man ist nicht gezwungen Valve an seinen Rechner zu lassen.


----------



## HanFred (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

3.000
36.000

das ist doch keine deutsche schreibweise von zahlen, oder irre ich mich da? das kommt mir sehr... englisch vor. ich dachte, man würde 3'000 und 36'000 schreiben.


----------



## oceano (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Wow... Kunden wissen gute Preise und guten Service zu schätzen. Wer hätte das jemals für möglich gehalten?


----------



## Arhey (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Das ist der Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Kopierschutz bewirkt im Grunde das Gegenteil und Verkäufe kann man durch Aktionen steigern.

Das mit Gratis Spiel klingt gut, jedoch durch dieses "jede 25." kriegt was auch bisschen doof.
Keiner kann wissen ob er der 25. ist und kauft deshalb nicht.
Wenn es wenigstens jeder 5. kriegen würde, sei es kleines Spiel wie Portal oder ein altes Spiel wie Half Life 1, würden die Verkäufe in den Himmel schießen.

Oder noch besser jedes Wochenende kriegt man bei kauf von bestimmten Spielen ein anderes Gratis dazu und das für alle, nur halt an bestimmten Tagen.


----------



## ASuB (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 19.02.2009 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> 3.000
> 36.000
> 
> das ist doch keine deutsche schreibweise von zahlen, oder irre ich mich da? das kommt mir sehr... englisch vor. ich dachte, man würde 3'000 und 36'000 schreiben.




Äähmmmm.......im welchen Land lebst du?Gibts da auch Schulen?


----------



## HanFred (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ASuB am 19.02.2009 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 19.02.2009 13:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in der schweiz, da ist das anscheinend wirklich anders:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipediachreibweise_von_Zahlen


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Gabe Newell ver@rscht uns Spieler nach Strich und Faden. Er giesst nicht nur Öl aufs Feuer der grossen Bruderschaft  EA und Konsorten, sondern er hat eine Pipline da drauf gelenkt:

http://www.guildmeets.de/index.php?threadid=149735_37


----------



## Meai (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

also die Idee dass jeder 25te Käufer ein Spiel gratis kriegt ist ja selten dämlich. Du hast damit als Firma 24 verärgerte und 1 zufriedenen Käufer gewonnen. Gratulation?


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Meai am 19.02.2009 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> also die Idee dass jeder 25te Käufer ein Spiel gratis kriegt ist ja selten dämlich. Du hast damit als Firma 24 verärgerte und 1 zufriedenen Käufer gewonnen. Gratulation?



Nein, alle bestellen wie die blöden. Das Lotto Prinzip funktioniert überall.


----------



## Einstein111 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 19.02.2009 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow... Kunden wissen gute Preise und guten Service zu schätzen. Wer hätte das jemals für möglich gehalten?



ja, genau. WER hätte DAS ahnen können?!


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabe Newell ver@rscht uns Spieler nach Strich und Faden. Er giesst nicht nur Öl aufs Feuer der grossen Bruderschaft  EA und Konsorten, sondern er hat eine Pipline da drauf gelenkt:
> 
> http://www.guildmeets.de/index.php?threadid=149735_37


So ein Schmarn aber auch. Dir kann man wohl auch nichts recht machen, du bist anscheinend erst dann zufrieden wenn man Dir noch Geld für ein Spiel gibt. 

Zu dem Link:
Der Post ist schon ab dem ersten Satz  falsch. Spiele "abboniert" man nicht nur über Steam, wie suggeriert wird, sondern auch bei jedem Retailverkauf. Steht alles in den Geschäftsbedingungen drinn.

MfG


----------



## HanFred (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 19.02.2009 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Steht alles in den Geschäftsbedingungen drinn.


du meinst das EULA? ist hier rechtlich nicht bindend, man kann es ja nicht vor dem kauf lesen.


----------



## golani79 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Meai am 19.02.2009 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> also die Idee dass jeder 25te Käufer ein Spiel gratis kriegt ist ja selten dämlich. Du hast damit als Firma 24 verärgerte und 1 zufriedenen Käufer gewonnen. Gratulation?



lol - was denn das für ne Logik?

Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe und zufällig der 25. bin, dann bekomme ich was geschenkt und freu mich drüber.
Das Spiel hätte ich ja sowieso gekauft - oder würdest du Spiele dann nur kaufen um *eventuell* was zu gewinnen?


----------



## baiR (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 19.02.2009 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 19.02.2009 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe aber Steam und DRM auch als Abo an denn wenn z.B, wie schon oft von vielen erwähnt, irgendwann die Server von deinen 5- oder 10 Jahre alten Spiel abgestellt werden stehst du aufn Schlauch.

Ich finde es auch nicht normal dieses DRM, damit müsste sich wirklich mal der Verbraucherschutz beschäftigen und den Publishern und den Entwicklern nen Rigel vorschieben.

Das mit GTA IV fand ich einfach nur eine Freschheit.


----------



## Soulja110 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

also ich weiß ja net wies euch geht aber ich finde gabe ist irgendwie der einzige, der sich mit dem thema raubkopieren vernünftig auseinandersetzt. andere publisher/entwickler verhalten sich da wie kleine kinder nach dem motto:
"heul, die haben mir was geklaut jetzt machen wir den kopierschutz halt noch krasser, werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt! schnief"

Steam/Valve FTW!


----------



## belbono (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabe Newell ver@rscht uns Spieler nach Strich und Faden. Er giesst nicht nur Öl aufs Feuer der grossen Bruderschaft  EA und Konsorten, sondern er hat eine Pipline da drauf gelenkt:
> 
> http://www.guildmeets.de/index.php?threadid=149735_37



Dieser Typ erzählt Blödsinn. In der üblichen Form kann man Software nicht kaufen.
Seht euch §433BGB an!

Ein Verkauf im Rahmen eines Kaufvertrags sieht die Übereignung der  Sache vor. Eigentum und Besitzt sind rechtlich nicht das selbe!
Kein Softwarehersteller verkauft einem das Eigentum an seiner Software. Er verkauft nur ein Nutzungsrecht.
Als sein Eigentum kann man lediglich den Datenträger bezeichnen.

Also der Typ kritisiert dort Sachen, deren Hintergrund er nicht verstanden hat.


----------



## Hugo78 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 19.02.2009 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 19.02.2009 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er hat doch recht.
Man kauf nur ein Abo auf das Spiel.
Stellt Steam das Abo ein, schaust du in die Röhre.

Das ist das selbe wie DRM, fertig aus.

Edit:
@belbono 
Jo nur, das man Spiele ohne Steam oder DRM auch nach 10 Jahren noch zocken kann.


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 19.02.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 19.02.2009 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht die EULA. Die kommt ja beim Spiel. STEAM hat ja ein eigenes Vertragswerk dem zugestimmt werden muss. In wie weit die EULA bei Steam Aktivierungsgames auf das Steam Vertragswerk abgestimmt sind weis sich (noch) nicht.


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Soulja110 am 19.02.2009 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich weiß ja net wies euch geht aber ich finde gabe ist irgendwie der einzige, der sich mit dem thema raubkopieren vernünftig auseinandersetzt. andere publisher/entwickler verhalten sich da wie kleine kinder nach dem motto:
> "heul, die haben mir was geklaut jetzt machen wir den kopierschutz halt noch krasser, werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt! schnief"
> 
> Steam/Valve FTW!



Gabe ist auch der einzige (bisher) der Aussprach, das er Games als DIENSTLEISTUNG verkaufen will. Hat er ja auf der Konferenz geäussert. Wenn das sich durchsetzt, dann gute Nacht!


----------



## HanFred (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 19.02.2009 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, er hat geschrieben "auch bei jedem retailverkauf".


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				belbono am 19.02.2009 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 19.02.2009 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du erzählst Blödsinn. Der Typ hat recht, mach mal die Augen auf, dass steht da schwarz auf weiss weiter unten. Man muss nur 1+1 zusammen zählen können! Zu faul zum lesen oder was?


----------



## El_Cativo (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Soulja110 am 19.02.2009 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich weiß ja net wies euch geht aber ich finde gabe ist irgendwie der einzige, der sich mit dem thema raubkopieren vernünftig auseinandersetzt. andere publisher/entwickler verhalten sich da wie kleine kinder nach dem motto:
> "heul, die haben mir was geklaut jetzt machen wir den kopierschutz halt noch krasser, werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt! schnief"
> 
> Steam/Valve FTW!


Das stimmt schon, nur widerspricht sein Verhalten, bzw. das Verhalten seiner Firma seien Aussagen. Steam ist sowas wie der Vorraiter der ganzen DRM/Onlineaktivierung Politik im Spielesoftwarebereich. Ich sehe nicht, dass Valve da in nächster Zeit ihre Politik in Sachen Steam ändern will. von daher muss sich der Mann schlicht und ergreifend den Vorwurf der Heuchelei gefallen lassen.


----------



## kavoven (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Es freut mich so, dass Steam inzwischen so einen Erfolg hat. Denke dann immer an die ganzen Meckerer, die sich immer über alles beschweren müssen und die immer wieder prophezeit haben, dass das System untergehen wird... Sieht man ja 

*grins*


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 19.02.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 19.02.2009 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Sachen die mit der deutschen Gesetzesgebung tangieren aber schon, hatte ich jedenfalls einmal gelesen.

Wie meinst du das jetzt. Unter der Vorraussetzung das die EULA in Deutschland nicht rechtsgültig ist, erwirbt man also eine Volllizens und nicht wie sonst üblich nur die Lizens zum spielen?

MfG


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				kavoven am 19.02.2009 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Es freut mich so, dass Steam inzwischen so einen Erfolg hat. Denke dann immer an die ganzen Meckerer, die sich immer über alles beschweren müssen und die immer wieder prophezeit haben, dass das System untergehen wird... Sieht man ja
> 
> *grins*



Und ich denke an die ganze Ja, Amen sager, die auf dieser Welt gnadenlos ausgenutzt werden. Kennst den Spruch: "Mit den dummen treibt man die Welt um" ? Blöder Spruch, hast recht, aber an jedem Spruch ist ein Körnchen Wahrheit dran.


----------



## NinjaWursti (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> belbono am 19.02.2009 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, das steht im Vertrag, aber trotzdem werde ich weiterhin Steam nutzen (keine Spiele darüber kaufen, weil die die Währung von $auf € gewechselt haben    ), aber dennoch werde ich Valve weiterhin vertrauen. Und sollten sie tatsächlich mal den Service eines Spiels einstellen, wird die Entrüstung auf der ganzen Welt wohl gross genug sein, dass sie ihre Meinung ändern.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> belbono am 19.02.2009 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Informiere du Dich doch einfach mal vorher.

Das Fazit von deinem "link":
"Ein Spiel mit Steam-Online Aktivierung ist kein kauf des Games im herkömmlichen Sinne, sondern das Spiel wir abonniert. Ob das rechtlich für die EU in Ordnung ist kann ich nicht sagen. "

Deutsche Rechtssprechung:
 Link 

Was deckt denn nun dein Link so genau auf, dass der Vertrieb von Software nicht als Besitz sondern lediglich als Nutzungslizens erfolgt??   
Ja genau, so wie auch bei jeder anderen Software, siehe mein Retailbeitrag, die du im Handel erwirbst, bzw. deren Nutzung. 

Wie willst du das also nun unter dem Aspekt negativ auf Steam ummünzen, wenn doch alle Softwareanbieter diese Vertriebsform einsetzen, dass versteh ich nicht....^^

MfG


----------



## stockduck (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Auch wenn Steam eine Art DRM ist, ist es noch nicht das gleiche.

Steam installiert kein extra-programm(kopierschutz) im hintergrund, das probleme macht mit daemontools oder ähnlichem.

Das vergessen anscheinend so manche.

Außerdem ist es sowieso lächerlich... Steam wird nicht abgeschalten. Punkt.

Derzeit dürfte Steam so "mächtig" sein, dass auch nach Konkurs von Valve, ein anderer Hersteller sich "erbarmen" würde, Steam zu übernehmen.

Ich sehe bis dato mehr vorteile als nachteile bei Steam.

+ Ich brauch keine CD/DVD im Laufwerk
+ Ich sehe alle Spiele gelistet, die ich gekauft habe
+ Ich kann jedes Spiel downloaden und muss auf keinen Datenträger zugreifen
+ Ich kann jederzeit und überall die Spiele downloaden
+ Ich bin auf keine Aktivierungsanzahl der Downloads oder Installationen beschränkt
+ Updates werden automatisch eingespielt, ohne dass man sich durch Versionsnummer durchwühlen muss (gegenbeispiel z.b. IL2)
+ Wenn ich das Spiel über Steam kaufe, kann ich es sofort downloaden und spielen

- Updates von Spielen die zeitgleich bei Steam und aber auch "normal", ohne Steamaktivierung erhältlich sind, sind nicht immer gleichzeitig am Markt
- Spiele lassen sich nicht weiterverkaufen, auch nicht der Account (letzteres ist zumindest nicht legal)
- Wenn Steam je eingestellt werden würde, kann man das Spiel nicht mehr spielen (obwohl ich schon von mehreren Berichten gelesen habe, dass im worst case offizielle Maßnahmen gegen die Steamaktivierung bereit stünden.)
- Reine Onlineverkäufe brauchen eine gute und schnelle Internetverbindung

Also wer Steam nicht mag- wegen den negativen Punkten, der soll es einfach lassen


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				NinjaWursti am 19.02.2009 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, das steht im Vertrag, aber trotzdem werde ich weiterhin Steam nutzen (keine Spiele darüber kaufen, weil die die Währung von $auf € gewechselt haben    ), aber dennoch werde ich Valve weiterhin vertrauen. Und sollten sie tatsächlich mal den Service eines Spiels einstellen, wird die Entrüstung auf der ganzen Welt wohl gross genug sein, dass sie ihre Meinung ändern.



Das ist ja auch vollkommen okay. Ich hab auch ein Steam Spiel, dass ich deswegen nicht wegwerfe. Aber man solte dieses treiben nicht weiter unterstützen und mal die Notbremse ziehen. Unseres Willens. Siehst ja wo es hingeht. Gabe schreibt schon Games als "Dienstleistung" zu verstehen. Das ist die nächste Stufe. Wir werden hier entrechtet und aufs abmelken vorbereitet. Und da muss mal Schluß sein mit dieser miesen Entwicklung. Die kriegen den Hals nicht voll genug.


----------



## Soulja110 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 19.02.2009 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Soulja110 am 19.02.2009 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da magst du recht haben, steam hat das "ding" mit der onlineaktivierung ins rollen gebracht aber was bitte ist denn an steam so schlecht? dass man sich einmalig ins internet verbinden muss? also das finde ich ok und ich mein die ausrede mit dem "kein internet" zieht einfach nichtmehr. ich sag einfach mal über 95% aller spieler haben internet und man kann nicht ewig auf die letzten 5% rücksicht nehmen.
und auch wenns mit steam angefangen hat, ist steam nicht dran schuld was entwickler wie ea und rockstar usw draus gemacht haben.


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*


DaStash, spar Dir die Ansprache an mich. Mit Dir diskutier ich nicht mehr, gibs endlich auf. Geh mit deinen Provokationspost an die, die sich das gefallen lassen.


----------



## JackTheDipper (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich find diese Rabattaktionen super, ist ja ne Art "Onlinepyramide" und ich werd auch (wieder) zugreifen wenn ein Spiel 50% billiger als im Laden ist und es mich interessiert.

Da die Entwickler eh nichts mehr von einem Handbuch meinen verpass ich nur die Verpackung, und die steht eh irgendwann rum.



			
				stockduck schrieb:
			
		

> - Spiele lassen sich nicht weiterverkaufen, auch nicht der Account (letzteres ist zumindest nicht legal)



Für einen kleinen Obulus kann man seinen Key vom Acoount entbinden.
Natürlich minimiert das die Gewinnspanne, aber man bekommt immerhin etwas Geld zurück. (Was ich gut finde: Bei interesse einfach "Spiele tauschen", das eine Spiel will ich eben nicht mehr, und das andre mein Kumpel, im Laden kostet es noch 40€, einfach entbinden und dem andren geben .


----------



## Microwave (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> NinjaWursti am 19.02.2009 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Dienstleistung meint er nur das Spiele wie TF2 und Left 4 Dead GRATIS weiter mit Content-updates versorgt werden. Warum genau soll das ein Abmelken sein?
Andere Entwickler würden für die Unmengen an neuen Content die man schon in TF2 reingestopft hat, mit sicherheit einiges an Geld verlangen.


----------



## El_Cativo (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Soulja110 am 19.02.2009 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> da magst du recht haben, steam hat das "ding" mit der onlineaktivierung ins rollen gebracht aber was bitte ist denn an steam so schlecht? dass man sich einmalig ins internet verbinden muss? also das finde ich ok und ich mein die ausrede mit dem "kein internet" zieht einfach nichtmehr. ich sag einfach mal über 95% aller spieler haben internet und man kann nicht ewig auf die letzten 5% rücksicht nehmen.
> und auch wenns mit steam angefangen hat, ist steam nicht dran schuld was entwickler wie ea und rockstar usw draus gemacht haben.


Die Sache ist die, dass im Prinzip Steam genauso gut oder schlecht ist, wie andere Formen des DRM auch. Darum gehts mir. Ich finde es einfach unsinnig, auf DRM zu schimpfen aber gleichzeitig Steam zu loben und zu unterstützen.....
Ich selber habe Steam nicht auf meinem Rechner (Habe lediglich HL2 bei nem Kumpel gespielt, der es sich gekauft hat) aber das liegt auch daran, das es zueltzt keine Steam spiele gab die mich wirklich interessiert haben. Ich habe aber durchaus einige DRM Spiele (ganz aktuell Dead Space, gestern gekauft), also ich will hier nicht den großen Moralapostel spielen. Ich will nur, dass mit gleichem Maß gemessen wird


----------



## Meai (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



> lol - was denn das für ne Logik?
> 
> Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe und zufällig der 25. bin, dann bekomme ich was geschenkt und freu mich drüber.
> Das Spiel hätte ich ja sowieso gekauft - oder würdest du Spiele dann nur kaufen um eventuell was zu gewinnen?


Ja, wenn ich mir das Spiel sowieso gekauft hätte schon. Aber wenn sie das als eine ihrer großen Rabattaktionen anpreisen, würd ich mich ärgern.
Und ich ärgere mich ehrlichgesagt schon wenn jemand was gewinnt und ich nicht..bin da jetzt mal so trocken ehrlich Oo


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Microwave am 19.02.2009 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Dienstleistung meint er nur das Spiele wie TF2 und Left 4 Dead GRATIS weiter mit Content-updates versorgt werden. Warum genau soll das ein Abmelken sein?
> Andere Entwickler würden für die Unmengen an neuen Content die man schon in TF2 reingestopft hat, mit sicherheit einiges an Geld verlangen.



Wenn man Dir heute was schenkt und im gleichen Atemzug von "Dienstleistung" spricht zeigt das den Wunsch wo es hingeht. Ich keine leider keinen Dienstleister der seine Dienstleistung UMSONST macht. Das heisst zuerst heizt man mit "kostenlos" ein. Das kommt ja wohl bei jedem an. Hat es sich etabliert, kann man den Hahn langsam aufdrehen. Die Herren betreiben keine Sozialstation. Dazu sind die rechtlichen Dinge bezüglich "Kauf eines Produktes" und einer "Dienstleistung" so komplett anderst, das sie nacher mit den Spielern (wenn es grossflächig etabliert ist) machen können was sie wollen. Der Spieler wird am Dienstleistungstropf hängen, den die sich sehr gut bezahlen lassen. Das ganze hat nen touch Richtung anfxen und dann abkassieren.

Man kann es sehen wie man will. Es ist die letzten Jahre nicht besser geworden, nur schlechter für uns Spieler. Das ganze ist bereits ein so grosses Politikum, das viele einfach aussteigen. 

Mal anderst gefragt, hast Du (ja DU der das grad liest) schon mal die STEAM Vertragsbedingungen komplett durchgelesen? Sie verstanden? Gedanken darüber gemacht? Sie ehrlich zu dir selbst . Nein? Ok, dann können die da reinschreiben was sie wollen.  Ein Freifahrschein zur Hölle für uns Spieler.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash, spar Dir die Ansprache an mich. Mit Dir diskutier ich nicht mehr, gibs endlich auf. Geh mit deinen Provokationspost an die, die sich das gefallen lassen.


Was ist denn provokant, ich habe lediglich alles dargelegt und mit anderen Fakten gegenübergestellt. Ich verstehe einfach nicht wo das von Dir angesprochene Problem mit Steam sein soll, wenn doch dein Argument "Abbonement" auch auf alle anderen Softwarevertriebsarten zutrifft?! 

Aber anscheinend kannst du die Frage einfach nur nicht beantworten.   

MfG


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash, spar Dir die Ansprache an mich. Mit Dir diskutier ich nicht mehr, gibs endlich auf. Geh mit deinen Provokationspost an die, die sich das gefallen lassen.



Ein Klassisches Eigentor würde ich sagen
Nicht auf Argumente eingehen und unsachlich wird hier grade nur einer
nicht zu vergessen Dinge vorzuwerfen die eher bei den eigenen Postings zu finden sind

nagut, wir haben deine Signatur gelesen, aber wir versuchens trotzdem mit dir


----------



## Stuhlian (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin begeistert von steam! Das Konzept findet auch offensichtlich die angemessene Resonanz bei den Spielern.Ich kaufe mit einem Spiel ein System, eine Art mit Inhalten umzugehen,wenn man so will die engine. Valve füllt diese Welt über den dlc nach und nach mit mehr Facetten und neuen Möglichkeiten sich in diesen Welten zu erleben. Spiele wie cod 4 oder jetzt 5 haben leider eine geringe Halbwertszeit weil lieber ein Aufguss für 50 euro in den Laden gestellt wird anstatt sich langfristig an ein Projekt zu binden und es und deren Community zu pflegen auch wenn das erstmal weniger Einnahmen bedeuten würde. Dieses "Alte" Konzept wird meiner Meinung nach durch  Piraterie viel intensiver gefährdet, investiere ich doch lieber hart verdiente Kröten in ein Spiel das zwar technisch ein wenig hinterherhinkt, dafür aber inhaltlich (und darauf kommts an) stets neues Futter bieten wird. Ich würde es nur bedauern wenn mit dieser vordergründigen Sorge um die Community schindluder getrieben würde. Einen patch rauszuzögern bis das allgemeine Interesse unter einer bestimmten Schwelle liegt nur um wieder ins Gespräch zu kommen fände ich unmoralisch (Esel,Angel,Möhre). Genauso bedenklich finde ich aber ein Spiel mit dem Minimum an erlebbaren Welten für einen Vollpreis und dem Verweis auf zukünftige Updates zu vermarkten. JAAA ich habe mir trotzdem left 4 dead gekauft, weil valve sich schon bewiesen hat als Dienstleister der sein Wort hält. Dennoch finde ichs frech das trotz früher Ankündigung immernoch nichts veröffentlicht wurde denn für mich ist der Preis für so "wenig" Inhalt nicht gerechtfertigt.( für 30 euro kriege ich die orange box nur zum vergleich) Ich muss also die 40 euro als (Vertrauens-)Vorschuss betrachten wenn ich nicht unglücklich sein möchte dabei und ich hoffe das Valve diesen als solchen auch wahrnimmt.


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Enisra am 19.02.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 19.02.2009 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn die Posts von mir nicht auf "Argumente eingehen" ist was dann? 
Ich denke es ist legitim wenn ich schreibe, dass ich auf einen User mit dem ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe nicht eingehe. Ist das nicht in Ordnung? Muss ich das jetzt erklären?


----------



## Soulja110 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 19.02.2009 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache ist die, dass im Prinzip Steam genauso gut oder schlecht ist, wie andere Formen des DRM auch. Darum gehts mir. Ich finde es einfach unsinnig, auf DRM zu schimpfen aber gleichzeitig Steam zu loben und zu unterstützen.....



Naja dem würde ich jetzt zb widersprechen. Es kommt auch drauf an wie du DRM definierst. Wenn du den Kopierschutz an sich meinst, würde ich schon sagen, dass Steam es richtig macht wohingegen Rockstar/TakeTwo es mit GTA4 total versaut hat. Ich bin weder Steam Fan noch Hater aber ich finde damit geht man in die richtige Richtung. Hätte auch nix dagegen wenn alle Publisher den Steampowered Service annehmen würden. Man hätte eine Plattform über die man alle Games anwählen, updaten und verwalten könnte.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Enisra am 19.02.2009 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Machs am besten so wie immer und gehe einfach nicht auf Argumente ein. 

@Topic
Was in dem Bericht ganz gut dargelegt wurde ist, wie sehr das Kaufverhalten durch Hilfe von marktpsychologischen Tricks gesteuert werden kann. Aber so lange es zum Gunsten des Endverbrauchers geschieht habe ich keine ernsthaften Einwände. 

MfG


----------



## ragnar86 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich keine leider keinen Dienstleister der seine Dienstleistung UMSONST macht.



Deshalb verlangt Valve ja auch Geld für seine Spiele.
Außerdem: Egal wie oft ich den Text lese, das Wort "Dienstleistung" wird nie erwähnt. Newell sagte: "Valve veröffentlichte das Spiel als einen Service, nicht als ein Produkt.". Das Spiel ist ein SERVICE, und das ist durchaus wörtlich zu verstehen: Dank Valves Update Politik kann man sich sicher sein, dass auch Jahre später noch kostenlose Updates für das Spiel erscheinen. Von daher ist dies das beste, was den Kunden passieren kann. Wie oft haben wir schon erlebt, dass ein Spiel auf den Markt kommt und nach 2-3 Patches gibts keine weiteren Updates mehr? Das kommt dabei raus, wenn ein Hersteller denkt, er veröffentlicht ein Produkt und nicht ein Service. Er sieht sich von der Pflicht, auch nach dem Release noch Verbesserungen nachzuschieben, entbunden.

Ich habe das Gefühl du hast hier Signalwörter im Text gelesen und Begriffe wie "abmelken & anfixen" rausgehauen, ohne über die wirkliche Bedeutung des Wortes "Service" nachzudenken. Valve veröffentlichte das Spiel als einen Service. Ein Service FÜR den Kunden.

Valve nimmt diesen Service sehr ernst. Vielleicht ist dies einer der Gründe, warum Valves Spiele laufend Verkaufsrekorde brechen und die Spieleschmiede allgemein einen guten Ruf genießt.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Soulja110 am 19.02.2009 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 19.02.2009 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke El_Cavito meint das DRM genauso wie Steam mit dem Einschrenken von Rechten, z.B. Nutzungsumfang und Anzahl der Nutzen in Verbindung gebracht werden muss. Der Kopierschutz an sich, also Scurom etc. hat ja mit DRM, wie der Name schon sagt :"digital rights management", nichts zu tun. Und da hat sie nicht unrecht. Von der Sache her vergleichbar. Beide müssen online aktivieren, setzen also eine I-Netverbindung voraus, bei kann man definieren wie wo, wie oft man die Software woanders installieren kann und bei beiden gibt es das Problem das die Server irgendwann mal abgeshcaltet werden, wobei man bei Steam dazu sagen muss, dass für den Fall schon öffentlich ein Patch bereitgestellt wird, der wohl auch schon existiert.

MfG


----------



## Microwave (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Microwave am 19.02.2009 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ernsthaft, wenn sie ganz plötzlich Geld für ihre Updates verlangen würden, wäre das unter der Steam-Comm ein Aufschrei von gigantischen Ausmaßen, und zirka die hälfte der Spieler (ja auch ich) würden Steam boykotieren und 
wahrscheinlich nie wieder ein Valve-game kaufen. 

Man kann es gut an der verpatzten Kommunikationspolitik von Valve sehen, wo ein Mitarbeiter scherzhaft meinte dass das  Scout-Update "0.00" Dollar kosten wird.
Man kann sich schon denken was das für ein Schock für die Community war und wie viele Steam und Valve plötzlich in den Wind schießen wollten, weil sie glaubten dass sie für das nächste Update etwas bezahlen müssen.

Aber sollte es wirklich SO kommen wie du es uns prophezeist (was ich nicht glaube), ja dann würden Steam und alle Valvegames umgehend von meiner Festplatte verschwinden.
Aber da die Updates gerade gratis sind, lass ich mich gerne noch versorgen


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ragnar86 am 19.02.2009 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem: Egal wie oft ich den Text lese, das Wort "Dienstleistung" wird nie erwähnt.



Geh auf die Konkurrenz gamestar.de und lies den dortigen Bericht auch.


----------



## Propagandhi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

sind wir mal ehrlich, ob ich mir für 20€ (natürlich nich bei release) nen Spiel in der Verpackung oder nen Game als "Dienstleistung" über Steam kaufe, wo tut das denn weh? vor allem wenn ich mir sicher sein kann das A) Jahre langer spielspass mit Kumpels und nicht Kumpels garantiert ist und B) neuer kostenloser content (den ich für 20€ ja mit bezahle!!!) noch dabei ist. Ich persönlich gebe nicht mehr als 25€ für ein Spiel aus, ich warte lieber noch ein paar monate und kaufe mir dann L4D, mit mehr content und wesentlich günstiger. 

BTW. ein gravierender unterschied von STEAM zu DRM ist meiner meinung nach die einfache handhabe. Ich habe TF2 auf meinem Notebook, auf meinem PC und auf dem PC meiner Freundin installiert, und ich kann jederzeit diese Rechner plattmachen und neu aufsetzen und das zeug sofort wieder installieren. Das geht bei SecuROM z.B.  in den meisten fällen nicht. abgesehen davon läuft STEAM wirklich nur dann wenn ICH es entscheide und nicht wenn sich der Service (Dienst) beim Systemstart automatisch mit lädt (Security Faktor)... 

so 100%tig zufrieden bin ich mit STEAM auch nicht, es is sicherlich nicht toll, das meine Rechnerdaten ausgelesen werden. Aber der Vergleich mit DRM ist meiner meinung nach überzogen! Und die Spielbarkeit eines Onlinegames hängt immer von der Community ab, nicht von den Verkaufszahlen. Wenn TF2 nicht mehr supportet wird, wird es trotzdem Server geben auf denen gezockt wird 

Ich mag einfach den Charakter und die Liebe zum detail den Valve in Ihre Games und durchaus auch in die Steamplattform steckt...


----------



## Birdy84 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				stockduck am 19.02.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn Steam eine Art DRM ist, ist es noch nicht das gleiche.
> 
> Steam installiert kein extra-programm(kopierschutz) im hintergrund, das probleme macht mit daemontools oder ähnlichem.
> 
> ...


Ich führe die Negative Punke mal fort:
- es kann eingeschränkt werden welche Version eines Spiels in welchen Ländern aktiviert werden kann (s. Saints Row 2)
- Spiele können im positiven wie im negativen Sinne (Schnitte) nach belieben des Publishers, ohne Zustimmung des Kunden verändert werden


----------



## shimmyrot (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal anderst gefragt, hast Du (ja DU der das grad liest) schon mal die STEAM Vertragsbedingungen komplett durchgelesen? Sie verstanden? Gedanken darüber gemacht? Sie ehrlich zu dir selbst . Nein? Ok, dann können die da reinschreiben was sie wollen.  Ein Freifahrschein zur Hölle für uns Spieler.


Hast du dir schonmal IRGENDEINE Lizenzbedingung von Software auf deinem PC durchgelesen? Oder die AGBs irgendwelcher Onlinenetzwerke??

Ich habe es auch so verstanden, dass Newell meint, dass ein Spiel gehegt & gepflegt werden muss und durch Services wie Updates sowohl die Community länger an das Spiel gebunden wird als auch ein positiver Imageeffekt für Valve entsteht. Und das wirkt sich natürlich (wie z.B. bei Blizzard) enorm auf die Verkaufszahlen aus.
Eben kein Produkt was evtl. unfertig zum Release rausgegeben wird, sich 4 Wochen gut verkaufen soll und in der Zeit wird schon am nächsten Titel gearbeitet.


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man Dir heute was schenkt und im gleichen Atemzug von "Dienstleistung" spricht zeigt das den Wunsch wo es hingeht. Ich keine leider keinen Dienstleister der seine Dienstleistung UMSONST macht. Das heisst zuerst heizt man mit "kostenlos" ein. Das kommt ja wohl bei jedem an. Hat es sich etabliert, kann man den Hahn langsam aufdrehen. Die Herren betreiben keine Sozialstation.


Hast du die News überhaupt gelesen? Da geht es doch genau darum, dass die Verkaufszahlen unmittelbar nach den kostenlosen Updates spürbar ansteigen. (Über Steam um 106% und auch im Laden um knapp ein Drittel über Normalwert)

Damit verdient Valve sein Geld, das Angebot für den Kunden so attraktiv zu machen, dass sie es sich kaufen. Und die, die es bereits zu Beginn gekauft haben, bindet man dadurch als Kunden, damit sie auch das nächste Valve-Game gleich zu Beginn kaufen. Diese Strategie ist langfristig gedacht und ist sowohl für den Entwickler als auch für den Konsumenten eine Win/Win-Situation. Wieso sollten sie dieses System ändern?


----------



## Propagandhi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Birdy84 am 19.02.2009 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> stockduck am 19.02.2009 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst in Deutschland auch nur geschnittene Games kaufen...Du kannst aber andererseits L4D im ausland bestellen und ungeshcnitten über deinen Steamaccount zocken...

mir wurde in TF2 noch nie etwas weggenommen... wird sicher auch nicht passieren


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Microwave am 19.02.2009 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ernsthaft, wenn sie ganz plötzlich Geld für ihre Updates verlangen würden, wäre das unter der Steam-Comm ein Aufschrei von gigantischen Ausmaßen, und zirka die hälfte der Spieler (ja auch ich) würden Steam boykotieren und
> wahrscheinlich nie wieder ein Valve-game kaufen.



Wenn jemand vor 5 Jahren gesagt hätte, es wird einmal nur noch Games geben die sich 3 x auf der selben Hardware installieren lassen bevor man einen neuen Key auf eigene kosten erbetteln muss, hätte jeder gesagt du spinnst, so was kauf ich nicht. Heute ist das bei EA Standard. Man kann es akzeptieren, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.  Aber für uns Spieler brachte es nur noch mehr Nachteile. Den Raubkopierern war das egal, im Gegenteil, die downloads sind explodiert (spore).

Es ist doch klar, dass die mit Gefühl an solche Veränderungen rangehen und nicht mit der Tür ins Haus fallen. Und wenn dann ein paar helle Kopfe abspringen, was ist das schon gegen die schiere blinde Masse? Die sind nicht dumm, die wissen wie man den Markt richtig bearbeiten muss. Das Motto anfixen und abzocken war schon immer und überall erfolgreich.


----------



## stockduck (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Birdy84 am 19.02.2009 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> stockduck am 19.02.2009 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut...

ad 1) Daran ist nicht steam schuld- sondern z.b. die USK. Mir als österreicher somit wayne..
ad 2) Das machen andere hersteller auch- z.b. getarnt als patch, hat somit auch nix mit steam zu tun.


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				shimmyrot am 19.02.2009 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 19.02.2009 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. Und? Was willst du sagen? Das ich deshalb jeden weiteren blind für gut finden muss? Oder woltest du sagen weil ich hier zugestimmt habe muss ich auch dort zustimmen? Was nu?


----------



## ragnar86 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ragnar86 am 19.02.2009 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, GameStar hat Service mit "Dienstleistung" übersetzt. Welches Wort hier treffender ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Dies ändert an meinen aufgeführten Argumenten natürlich nichts.


----------



## roadrunner_39 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Soulja110 am 19.02.2009 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> da magst du recht haben, steam hat das "ding" mit der onlineaktivierung ins rollen gebracht aber was bitte ist denn an steam so schlecht? dass man sich einmalig ins internet verbinden muss? also das finde ich ok und ich mein *die ausrede mit dem "kein internet" zieht einfach nichtmehr. ich sag einfach mal über 95% aller spieler haben internet und man kann nicht ewig auf die letzten 5% rücksicht nehmen.*
> und auch wenns mit steam angefangen hat, ist steam nicht dran schuld was entwickler wie ea und rockstar usw draus gemacht haben.



Da kann ich nur mal hoffen, daß Du nicht mal "gezwungen" bist in eine Gegend umzuziehen, wo kein DSL verfügbar ist. Ich bin vor ca. einem Jahr umgezogen und werde in Bezug auf DSL-Verfügbarkeit regelmäßig vertröstet. Erst sollte es im Oktober '08, dann im November, dann "Ende des Jahres", dann "Mitte Februar" und jetzt plötzlich "spätestens im Mai" soweit sein. Und das ist (bei den bisherigen Erfahrungen) auch noch nicht so sicher.
Selbst wenn "über 95%" DSL haben, was nützt es mir, wenn ich nicht dazugehöre? Und in so einem Fall sind Spiele, die ich über Steam gekauft habe "wertlos", weil ich sie weder downloaden noch updaten kann.

MfG roadrunner


----------



## Stuhlian (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				roadrunner_39 am 19.02.2009 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Soulja110 am 19.02.2009 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anmerkung: Gut das ein Deutschlandweiter Breitband Anschluss nun von Frau Merkel zur Chefsache erklärt wurde! Mfg


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 19.02.2009 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 19.02.2009 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jops! Hab sie gelesen, sehr genau!

Und vor allem den Satz:
---
Team Fortress 2  wird deshalb von Valve etwa nicht als Spiel sondern als »Dienstleistung« bezeichnet.
---

Und ich dachte mir warum rühmen die sich so mit ihren alten neuen Maps und Goodies, die bisher immer überall umsonst waren. Dann ist mir das Wort "Dienstleistung" wieder aus dem ersten Satz in in den Sinn gekommen und im Zusammenhang stellte ich fest, dass es doch schön für Valve ist wenn die Spieler Ihre Goodies irgendwann auch mal  bezahlen würden anstatt immer was umsonst fordern.

Und Valve weis aus CS Zeiten wie man auch aus Mods Kohle quetschen kann. Und wenn ihr Steam Befürworter irgendwann mal für eure Mods bezahlen müsst, die bei Steam bereitstehen, dann denkt daran, das das früher KOSTENLOS war.


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Jops! Hab sie gelesen, sehr genau!


Dann hast du sie nicht verstanden.


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ragnar86 am 19.02.2009 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 19.02.2009 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch. Valve bezeichnet es als Dienstleistung. Das ist ein bisle ein doch grosser Unterschied. 
Denk doch mal weiter. Die tolle Prozentexplosion sorgt durch goodies das die Verkäufe steigen. Ja, geiz ist geil. Ist das gesättigt, was hindert diese daran dann die Goodies auf amount zu setzen? Richtig nichts. Wenn sie das nicht tun, wären sie schön doof. Zumal das ein weiteres Geschäftsfeld nach Ingame Werbung und  Statsitikdatenhandel wäre, wonach Ihre Grosskunden wie EA sicher lechzen.

Natürlich kann man ja jetzt sagen, braucht man ja nicht zu kaufen wenn die Goodies was kosten. Da frag ich mich dann jedoch wieso wir Spieler es soweit kommen liesen. Achja, Steam ist geil, da war doch was....


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 19.02.2009 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann sei doch bitte so nett und erklär sie mir bzw. was ich nicht verstanden habe.


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kann man ja jetzt sagen, braucht man ja nicht zu kaufen wenn die Goodies was kosten. Da frag ich mich dann jedoch wieso wir Spieler es soweit kommen liesen. Achja, Steam ist geil, da war doch was....



Tja, was tun wir dann nur? ich würde vorschlagen, alle Produkte der PC Branche zu boykottieren, denn nur so wirst du wirksam verhindern, dass jemand Erfolg hat und damit geld verdient.


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sei doch bitte so nett und erklär sie mir bzw. was ich nicht verstanden habe.


http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=13&tid=7628218&mid=7628703#7628703




			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig nichts. Wenn sie das nicht tun, wären sie schön doof. Zumal das ein weiteres Geschäftsfeld nach Ingame Werbung und  Statsitikdatenhandel wäre, wonach Ihre Grosskunden wie EA sicher lechzen.


Jemand der schon mehrere Ladendiebstähle begangen hat, so wie du, sollte vorsichtig mit solchen Anschuldigungen sein.


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Und nochwas ihr Pro Steam:

---
Mittlerweile hat Valve allerdings sogar einen Experimentalpsychologen angeheuert. Der soll herausfinden, über welche Angebote sich die meisten Spiele verkaufen lassen.
---

Gibt euch das auch nicht zu denken? Dann ist da leider das Ziel schon teilweise voll erreicht.

Und diese ganze Prozentkacke. Wie geil.

1 Verkauf diese Woche = 100%
Nächste Woche 1000 Verkäufe = 1000% Steigerung

 WOW, sehr beeindruckend könnte man meinen wenn man nur die Prozentzahlen anschaut....


----------



## ragnar86 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ragnar86 am 19.02.2009 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, ich könnte jetzt wiederum sagen "Falsch. Valve bezeichnet es als Service." (Ja, im Originalinterview wird von Service gesprochen, aber so kleinlich will ich nicht sein..

Du verufst hier Valve und Steam ohne wirkliche Indizien. In Valves Firmengeschichte ist es bisher noch nie vorgekommen, dass Updates für deren Spiele, die vorher kostenlos waren, plötzlich kostenpflichtig sein sollen. Womit begründest du also dein Misstrauen? 

Was sie daran hindert, es so weit kommen zu lassen? Die Gunst der Millionenstarken Community? Umsatzeinbrüche? Produktboykotte?

Zu dem Statistikdatenhandel... in wie fern sollten anonyme Daten zur Hardwareausstattung für EA interessant sein?

Deine Argumentation hat Ähnlichkeiten mit beliebten Verschwörungstheorien: "Fakten" aus dem Kontext reißen, eine Suggestivfrage stellen und eine vermeintlich schlüssige Antwort nachliefern. Mit sachlicher Argumentation hat dies nichts zu tun.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 19.02.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie habe ich den Diskussionsfaden verloren, warum sollte man das machen?     

MfG


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 19.02.2009 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich keinen Vorteil (Win-Win) zu früher wo ich nichts bezahlen musste. 

Kannst du mal den letzten Absatz erklären was du damit meinst?


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochwas ihr Pro Steam:
> 
> ---
> Mittlerweile hat Valve allerdings sogar einen Experimentalpsychologen angeheuert. Der soll herausfinden, über welche Angebote sich die meisten Spiele verkaufen lassen.
> ---



ist ja skandalös, die Firma beschäftigt sich also wirklich damit, wie sie ihre Spiele am besten verkauft?
ich würde vorschlagen, sofort verhaften das Pack


----------



## shimmyrot (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochwas ihr Pro Steam:
> 
> ---
> Mittlerweile hat Valve allerdings sogar einen Experimentalpsychologen angeheuert. Der soll herausfinden, über welche Angebote sich die meisten Spiele verkaufen lassen.
> ...


Nö, ich habe mich eher gewundert, dass die sowas nicht schon vorher hatten.



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch. Valve bezeichnet es als Dienstleistung. Das ist ein bisle ein doch grosser Unterschied.
> Denk doch mal weiter. Die tolle Prozentexplosion sorgt durch goodies das die Verkäufe steigen. Ja, geiz ist geil. Ist das gesättigt, was hindert diese daran dann die Goodies auf amount zu setzen? Richtig nichts. Wenn sie das nicht tun, wären sie schön doof. Zumal das ein weiteres Geschäftsfeld nach Ingame Werbung und  Statsitikdatenhandel wäre, wonach Ihre Grosskunden wie EA sicher lechzen.


Und wenn es dazu kommen sollte, was ist dann? Dann verhält sich Valve eben wie ein Großteil der Publisher bereits heute. 

Natürlich ist Bezahlcontent auch nicht nach meinem Geschmack, aber letztendlich können wir es den Publishern weder verdenken noch verbieten.


zu den AGBs: da es bei jeder Software so ist, verstehe ich nicht recht, warum du jetzt bei Steam so ein Aufhebens drum machst.

Übrigens: ich mag Steam als Spieleplattform auch nicht, ändert aber nichts daran, dass Newell aus meiner Sicht etwas sehr vernünftiges und anscheinend für beide Seiten gewinnbringendes gesagt hat.


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ragnar86 am 19.02.2009 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Du verufst hier Valve und Steam ohne wirkliche Indizien. In Valves Firmengeschichte ist es bisher noch nie vorgekommen, dass Updates für deren Spiele, die vorher kostenlos waren, plötzlich kostenpflichtig sein sollen. Womit begründest du also dein Misstrauen?



Ich verufe niemand. Ich zeige Szenarios die möglich sein könnten bzw. zum teil schon sind.
Ob du oder andere Steam Kunden sind oder nicht, völlig egal. Wir diskutieren über News, aus denen  man etwas ableiten und drüber diskutieren kann. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochwas ihr Pro Steam:
> 
> ---
> Mittlerweile hat Valve allerdings sogar einen Experimentalpsychologen angeheuert. Der soll herausfinden, über welche Angebote sich die meisten Spiele verkaufen lassen.
> ...


Wieso sollte es? Jedes Unternehmen ist daran interessiert, solche Angebote zu machen, die möglichst viele Kunden ansprechen. Jede Werbung für ein Produkt ist nichts anderes. Selbst jeder kleine Laden der seine Preise auf ,99 Cent enden lässt, macht sich Erkenntnisse der Konsumforschung zu nutze.




			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mal den letzten Absatz erklären was du damit meinst?


Ich dachte einfach du magst es, wenn man dir Taten unterstellt, ohne dafür irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte oder Beweise zu haben. Immerhin machst du das ja bei Valve auch




			
				Boesor am 19.02.2009 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja skandalös, die Firma beschäftigt sich also wirklich damit, wie sie ihre Spiele am besten verkauft?
> ich würde vorschlagen, sofort verhaften das Pack


----------



## ragnar86 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich keinen Vorteil (Win-Win) zu früher wo ich nichts bezahlen musste.



Was willst du damit sagen? Auch früher musstest du für deine Spiele zahlen, die waren noch nie umsonst. Sehr wohl aber kostenlose Updates, worauf sich die erwähnte Win-Win-Situation bezieht.


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				shimmyrot am 19.02.2009 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> zu den AGBs: da es bei jeder Software so ist, verstehe ich nicht recht, warum du jetzt bei Steam so ein Aufhebens drum machst.



Ok, dann erklär ich es nochmal.
Steam Online Aktivierung ist dir ein Begriff? Neue Spiele wie Empire Total War oder Dawn of War 2 setzen auch wenn du Sie im Laden kaufst auf diese Aktivierung.

Warum?

Durch die Steam Aktivierung musst du den Steam Lizenzbedingungen zustimmen. Was das bedeutet kannst du hier nachlesen, ist rot markiert:
http://www.guildmeets.de/index.php?threadid=149735_37

Du kannst das Spiel ohne Steam Support nicht installieren und spielen.  Und bei der Installation MUSST du zustimmen (STEAM AGB) das Steam jederzeit ein Spiel aus dem Portfolio nehmen kann. Das heisst dein neu gekauftes Spiel ist ein verkapptes Abonnement das jederzeit eingestellt werden kann. DAS kotz mich an. Komplizierter kann man es nicht mehr machen, das es niemand, der sich nicht damit beschäftigt blickt.

Ob das manche jetzt akzeptieren, es ihnen scheiss egal ist oder was auch immer. MICH kotzt es an, das man so mit uns hier den Michel macht!


----------



## ragnar86 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabe Newell ver@rscht uns Spieler nach Strich und Faden. Er giesst nicht nur Öl aufs Feuer der grossen Bruderschaft  EA und Konsorten, sondern er hat eine Pipline da drauf gelenkt:
> 
> http://www.guildmeets.de/index.php?threadid=149735_37





			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verufe niemand.


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ragnar86 am 19.02.2009 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 19.02.2009 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ne Tatsache und keine Verufung. 

So, bin mal einkaufen, bis später.


----------



## Freitag92 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 19.02.2009 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja skandalös, die Firma beschäftigt sich also wirklich damit, wie sie ihre Spiele am besten verkauft?
> ich würde vorschlagen, sofort verhaften das Pack



rofl


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ragnar86 am 19.02.2009 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 19.02.2009 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

MfG


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das manche jetzt akzeptieren, es ihnen scheiss egal ist oder was auch immer. MICH kotzt es an, das man so mit uns hier den Michel macht!


So? Dir gefällt das Angebot nicht? Kauf es nicht. Und es gibt viele, die sehen das anders als du, siehe etwa: http://www.hlportal.de/?site=poll&do=showpoll&poll_id=209 (Natürlich eine spezielle Zielgruppe - allerdings könnte man daraus auch ableiten, dass die, die mit Steam wirklich Erfahrung haben, weit weniger negativ dagegen eingestellt sind als die, die es es nicht bzw. nur vom Namen her kennen.)


----------



## ragnar86 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ragnar86 am 19.02.2009 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gabe Newell ver@rscht uns Spieler nach Strich und Faden... eine Tatsache, ja, richtig. Klar für jeden ersichtlich. Die Inhaltlichen und Argumentativen Fehler auf der von dir verlinkten Website wurden dir ja bereits aufgezeigt, ich muss darauf nicht noch einmal eingehen.

Kurzzusammenfassung: Bei JEDER Software erwirbst du lediglich ein Nutzungsrecht, welches dir wieder entzogen werden kann. Das Stück Software ist zu keiner Zeit dein Eigentum.


----------



## shimmyrot (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Dass Steam einen Kopierschutz darstellt ist doch klar und daher geht man wie bei jeder Online-Aktivierung das Risiko ein, das Spiel nicht mehr spielen zu können (auch wenn dann höchstwahrscheinlich ein Patch kommt, der das Ganze deaktiviert) 

In WoW gehört auch kein einziger Gegenstand dir und man bezahlt pro Monat für die Erlaubnis es spielen zu dürfen. 

Das Ganze ist also nicht neu und auch nicht einzigartig. Ich verstehe jedoch deine Abneigung gegen downloadbare Spiele. Finde es auch immer wieder schön eine Verpackung in der Hand zu halten und deswegen mag ich auch diese "unpersönliche" Art von Steam nicht. Da hätte ich nie das Gefühl etwas zu besitzen (was man ja sowieso nicht wirklich tut    )

Nur damit weichen wir ziemlich vom Thema ab ...


----------



## LordTerror270 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Lol,

So wie ich das hier sehe, liegt die eigentliche Gefahr bei Steam darin, dass sich jeder seine eigene Geschichte darüber zusammen reimt.  

Naja, zumindest hat Valve somit weiterhin die Chance, seine Spiele über den Preis im Markt-Optimum zu verkaufen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde vor allem die Aussage auf der Seite lustig:

_Da immer mehr Games auf Steam Online-Aktivierung setzen hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht die deutschen STEAM Vertragsbedingungen zu suchen (war nicht leicht) _

Jeder der einen Steam-Account erstellt, bekommt das SSA angezeigt.
Jeder der ein Spiel mit Steam im Laden kauft, wird direkt auf der Packung auf die SSA hingewiesen, inklusive entsprechender URL.
Außerdem weist auf jeder einzelnen Seite der Steam-Website ein Link darauf hin.


----------



## Stuhlian (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ragnar86 am 19.02.2009 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich möchte mich nciht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber soweit ich das verstanden hab werden in dem Artikel lediglich die Nutzungsrechte der Steam Platform geregelt, nicht der Spiele die darüber vertrieben werden ( auch wenn es da exklusiv Rechte bezogen auf den Vertrieb gibt ). Es wird stets auf die steam-software im singular ( Denglisch grammatiker bitte melden) verwiesen und den Installer service der ja das medium cd ersetzt und stets die Inhalte auf lager und abrufbar hält. Frage ob Valve verpflichtet ist deren Service von den Spielen zu entkoppeln wenn es nicht mehr kostenlos ist oder gar aufgelöst wird...


----------



## Raptor (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Mal ne Frage an die, die schon viel Erfahrung mit Steam haben. Wie läuft der Download habe? Kann ich mir ein Spiel downloaden und dann die Daten auf CD oder sonstwo speichern und das Spiel davon installieren? Oder muss ich jedesmal wenn ich das Spiel neu installieren will das Spiel über Steam downloaden?

Gabe Newell "verarscht" die Leute in soweit, dass er negativ über DRM redet aber Steam an sich auch DRM ist. Nur ist Steam eine andere Art von DRM als die bekannten System von EA etc. .Stardock geht leider mit Impulse auch in eine ähnliche Richtung, patches nur noch über Impulse zu laden ist fast schon eine Art von DRM.
Es gibt leider mittlerweile verschiedene Arten des DRM und ich bin von keiner Art ein Freund und vermeide sie soweit es möglich ist.

Service kann man übrigens auch mit Dienstleistung übersetzen. Solange Valve aber solche Sachen kostenlos anbietet und somit Werbung für verschiedene Produkte macht sehe ich da nichts schlimmes drin. Sollten allerdings diese Zusatzangebote auf einmal etwas kosten würde Valve die Käufer verarschen. Ich glaube aber nicht das Valve das vorhat, denn so würden sie ihren Ruf (der ja wesentlich besser ist als z.B. EA) versauen.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde die Herangehensweise und Denkweise von Gabe Newel bzw. von Valve wirklich und auch endlich einmal effizient und auch fortschrittlich.

Weiter so. Das wäre der nächste Weg in der heutigen Generation der wirklich Sinn hat.


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ragnar86 am 19.02.2009 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzzusammenfassung: Bei JEDER Software erwirbst du lediglich ein Nutzungsrecht, welches dir wieder entzogen werden kann. Das Stück Software ist zu keiner Zeit dein Eigentum.



Mit dem entscheidenden Unterschied,  dass ein Stück Software das ich gekauft habe und bei mir liegt der Hersteller mir die Nutzungsbedingungen entziehen kann (der kennt mich doch gar nicht!) solange er will. Ich kann es denoch immer wieder installieren. 

@Half-Life-Portal Andy
Du du bist schon ziemlich voreingenommen. Bist du der Portal Betreiber? Aber zumindest Fanboy von Valve? Dann ist mir das schon klar, dass du meine Kritiken angehen musst. Auch wenns teilweise ins lächerliche geht. Aber macht nix, wenns dir gefällt


----------



## stockduck (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 19.02.2009 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an die, die schon viel Erfahrung mit Steam haben. Wie läuft der Download habe? Kann ich mir ein Spiel downloaden und dann die Daten auf CD oder sonstwo speichern und das Spiel davon installieren? Oder muss ich jedesmal wenn ich das Spiel neu installieren will das Spiel über Steam downloaden?



Ja, kannst du. Du kannst die Daten die Steam für ein Spiel downloadet extra sichern und theoretisch archivieren.

Wenn du nun eine neuinstallation machen solltest, kannst du von diesem medium die daten wieder zu steam zurückspielen.
Steam macht, nachdem du daten kopiert hast, einen vergleich mit den daten die aktuell sind und downloaded (wie einen CRC) den rest bzw. die aktualiserten daten.

Theoretisch kannst du nämlich auch per Steam dann z.b. HL² installieren und dann Steam selbst deinstallieren. Nach einer erneuten installation von Steam, prüft steam zuerst die festplatte nach schon installierten spielen.

Ich hoffe, das war so halbwegs verständlich.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ragnar86 am 19.02.2009 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzzusammenfassung: Bei JEDER Software erwirbst du lediglich ein Nutzungsrecht, welches dir wieder entzogen werden kann. Das Stück Software ist zu keiner Zeit dein Eigentum.


 
Das hab ich schon x mal versucht Ihm deutlich zu machen aber genau diesen wichtigen Punkt scheint er nicht zu verstehen. 

MfG


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 19.02.2009 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Service kann man übrigens auch mit Dienstleistung übersetzen. Solange Valve aber solche Sachen kostenlos anbietet und somit Werbung für verschiedene Produkte macht sehe ich da nichts schlimmes drin. Sollten allerdings diese Zusatzangebote auf einmal etwas kosten würde Valve die Käufer verarschen. Ich glaube aber nicht das Valve das vorhat, denn so würden sie ihren Ruf (der ja wesentlich besser ist als z.B. EA) versauen.



So viel ich weis, verkaufen die doch schon einen Mod. Weis nur grad nicht von welchem Spiel, kam letztens irgendwo.  Sie hatten mal berichtet, dass die Plattform auch ideal für Modder ist, da sie da was für Ihre Arbeit "nehmen" können. Adjeu kostenlose Mods in future.


----------



## Captain-America (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 19.02.2009 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an die, die schon viel Erfahrung mit Steam haben. Wie läuft der Download habe? Kann ich mir ein Spiel downloaden und dann die Daten auf CD oder sonstwo speichern und das Spiel davon installieren? Oder muss ich jedesmal wenn ich das Spiel neu installieren will das Spiel über Steam downloaden?



Ja kann man ganz problemlos ein Backup erstellen. Wird sogar nach Wunsch so zerlegt, dass es auf mehrere CDs oder DVDs passt und dann wie eine gekaufte CD, DVD sich verhält.
Nach anfänglicher Skepsis schwöre ich mittlerweile auf Steam und die oben genannten Zahlen zeigen, dass das wohl mehrere tun. Unterm Strich hats wesentlich mehr Vorteile als Nachteile.

Man spart sich den Weg zum Shop
Das Spiel wird immer automatisch upgedated
Als es in Dollar abgehandelt wurde waren die Spiele deutlich billiger (die Zeit ist leider vorbei  )


----------



## ING (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

das mit den auto. updaten ist nicht immer vorteilhaft, war letzte auf ner lan party wo man mal wieder schnell ne runde css spielen wollte. das ergebnis war das nach über einer stunde immernoch nicht zoggn konnte weil steam immernoch updates gesaugt hat. dann hamm wirs gelassen und wieder et und ut gezoggt  

ich kann mir nicht helfen aber irgendwie klingt das alles etwas scheinheilig vom gabe, einerseits verurteilt er den kopierschutz hat aber selbst die super kopierschutz plattform. macht auf mich eher den eindruck er würde drm schlecht um die publisher zu steam zu locken.

naja, ich hab hier jedenfalls noch ein hl2 rumliegen was ich nicht mehr spielen oder verkaufen kann weil ich damals den fehler gemacht habe und mir nicht die steam daten notiert habe weil ich nicht wusste das das spiel jetzt fest an diesen account gebunden und ohne diesen wertlos ist.

seit dem ist steam für mich gestorben...

*die tatsache das das verkaufen eines steam spiels unmöglich sollte schon zu denken geben, selbst drm ist nicht so heftig dank mehrfach installation und revoke system, darauf scheint valve wohl zu scheißen! das ist alles andere als kundefreundlich, herr newell !*


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 19.02.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde vor allem die Aussage auf der Seite lustig:
> [



Weist was ich lustig find HLP-Andy?  Das auf einem Half Life Portal ne Umfrage gemacht wird ob Steam geil ist. Der ist echt    

Ok, lass'mer das. Du Steam, ich nix Steam. Welt ok


----------



## Bocky77 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich mit STEAM sehr zu frieden bin. Ich kann die ganzen Meckerer einfach nicht verstehen. Mir ist eine Onlineaktivierung 1000mal lieber als ein übler Kopierschutz, bei dem ich nach Hause gehe und nicht weiß, ob das Spiel nun auf meinem Rechner läuft oder nicht. Bei der Onlineaktivierung weiß ich wenigstens woran ich bin...Ich komme nach Hause, installiere das Spiel, muss eventuell noch etwas downloaden und ab gehts... Und das Gejammere, vonwegen, "Wenn der Service eingestellt wird kann ich das Spiel nicht mehr spielen" ist genauso sinnlos. Wie war es den bei Earth 21??, da braucht man auch ne Onlineaktivierung. Nachdem der Support eingestellt wurde, wurde einfach ein Patch veröffentlicht, der genau diese Mechanik deaktiviert hatte.

Wie schon gesagt, ich kaufe gern Spiele von STEAM, sei's im Handel oder Online. Mir egal, da wo es billiger ist wird zugeschlagen...


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> So viel ich weis, verkaufen die doch schon einen Mod. Weis nur grad nicht von welchem Spiel, kam letztens irgendwo.  Sie hatten mal berichtet, dass die Plattform auch ideal für Modder ist, da sie da was für Ihre Arbeit "nehmen" können. Adjeu kostenlose Mods in future.


1. Half-Life 1 und Half-Life 2 haben die mit Abstand meisten Mods die es für PC-Spiele gibt. Das liegt sehr wohl an einem großen Teil an der Modfreundlichkeit und der Unterstützung von Valve.
2. Mittlerweile werden sogar Mods kostenlos über Steam veröffentlicht, man erhält Auto-Updates, Achievements, Statistiken, etc. ganz normal wie bei gekauften Spielen - nur kostenlos. Valve übernimmt die Kosten für den Traffic und verlangt genau nichts dafür. Eine weitere "Dienstleistung" von Valve die sie kostenlos machen.
3. Was du meinst ist Garry's Mod. Die Mod ist weiterhin kostenlos in seiner Endversion verfügbar, die Entwicklung wurde damals eingestellt. Garry Newman konnte allerdings dazu überredet werden, mit einer von Valve kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellten Source-Engine-Linenz (die normalerweise mehrere Hunderttausend Euro kostet) eine komplett neue Version zu erstellen die dann über Steam verkauft wird, wenn Valve mit 50% am Gewinn beteiligt wird. (Ohne diesem Angebot wäre die Endversion der kostenlosen Mod ebenfalls die Endversion geblieben.)

Also bleib schön bei den Fakten, bevor du irgendwelche Dinge erfindest.




			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> @Half-Life-Portal Andy
> Du du bist schon ziemlich voreingenommen. Bist du der Portal Betreiber?


Nein.




> Aber zumindest Fanboy von Valve?


Nein.




> Dann ist mir das schon klar, dass du meine Kritiken angehen musst. Auch wenns teilweise ins lächerliche geht. Aber macht nix, wenns dir gefällt


Ich fühl mich ganz gut. Unter anderem auch deshalb, weil ich dich nicht persönlich angreifen muss, um vom Mangel an Argumenten abzulenken.


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 19.02.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mir nicht helfen aber irgendwie klingt das alles etwas scheinheilig vom gabe, einerseits verurteilt er den kopierschutz hat aber selbst die super kopierschutz plattform. macht auf mich eher den eindruck er würde drm schlecht um die publisher zu steam zu locken.



Das ist nicht scheinheilig, das ist alle erstklassig ver@rscht, die ihm das abnehmen. Und das sind ne Menge. 
Er ist grad dabei den Rest der großen einzusacken. Kommt ja kaum ein neues, bedeutendes  Game mehr ohne Steam Online-Aktivierung.

Mir ist schon klar, dass die ganze Steam Kritik bei einigen Steam Nutzern Agressionen auslöst. Man sieht es daran, dass auf die geschriebenen Fakten nicht eingegangen wird und aber der böse Steam Gegner etwas in den Senkel gestellt werden muss. 
Macht aber alles nichts. Schauen wir mal, auch wenn nur 20% der potentiellen Kunden den Online Aktivierungs Wahn nicht akzeptieren, ist das ne Menge. Schauen wir weiter, wie viele Studios noch geschlossen werden, bevor die Hersteller sich den vergraulten Kunden besinnen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 19.02.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den auto. updaten ist nicht immer vorteilhaft, war letzte auf ner lan party wo man mal wieder schnell ne runde css spielen wollte. das ergebnis war das nach über einer stunde immernoch nicht zoggn konnte weil steam immernoch updates gesaugt hat. dann hamm wirs gelassen und wieder et und ut gezoggt


Man kann Auto-Updates deaktivieren.




> naja, ich hab hier jedenfalls noch ein hl2 rumliegen was ich nicht mehr spielen oder verkaufen kann weil ich damals den fehler gemacht habe und mir nicht die steam daten notiert habe weil ich nicht wusste das das spiel jetzt fest an diesen account gebunden und ohne diesen wertlos ist.


Und du hast den Steam-Support in den letzten Jahren aus konkret welchem Grund nicht angeschrieben...?




> seit dem ist steam für mich gestorben...


Wie wolltest du dann auf der LAN CS spielen?




			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist schon klar, dass die ganze Steam Kritik bei einigen Steam Nutzern Agressionen auslöst.


Der einzige der hier herum schimpft, Dinge unterstellt und den Diskussionspartner persönlich versucht zu attackieren, bist allein du. Sonst sehe ich keinerlei Aggressionen.


----------



## scalelll (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 19.02.2009 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fühl mich ganz gut. Unter anderem auch deshalb, weil ich dich nicht persönlich angreifen  muss, um vom Mangel an Argumenten abzulenken.



Na geht doch du mal auf mein Hauptargument ein. Willste nich? Kannste nich?


----------



## Raptor (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 19.02.2009 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ragnar86 am 19.02.2009 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und genau da liegt ihr beide nichg ganz richtig. Es ist nicht so eindeutig und da ich mal davon ausgehe dass hier kaum einer Jura studiert hat und auch noch in diesem Rechtsbereich tätig ist können wir eigentlich alle das nicht richtig beurteilen. Und nun warum ich meine das ihr nicht ganz richtig liegt:


			
				[url=http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=675&pk=1953021&p=4 schrieb:
			
		

> Report:Kopierschutz oder Tod[/url]]
> ...
> »Jede Lizenz für die Online-Features ist eine Einzelnutzer-Lizenz. Diese Lizenzen dürfen von Ihnen nicht an Dritte weiterveräußert werden.«
> 
> ...


Es ist somit anscheinend eine Grauzone und nicht so eindeutig wie ihr beide meint.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 19.02.2009 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 19.02.2009 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein paar Posts früher habe ich einen Link gepostet, wo genau das, inklusive der Gesetzestexte und Paragraphen aber bestätigt wird. Von daher kann man schon davon ausgehen, dass das richtig ist. Kannst ja nochmal nachschauen. 

p.s.: Abgesehen vom eingeschränkten Weiterverkauf erhält man trotzdem nur eine Lizens zum Spielen. Wenn du dir eine Volllizens holen würdest, um das Produkt dein Eigen nenn zu können, dann müsstest du ein paaar Nullen an der Verkaufssumme hinten anhängen. 

Jedoch stimme ich Dir zu. Der eine Professor behauptet das, die Paragraphen sagenm aber etwas anderes... Da muss man erst mal durchblicken.

Trotzdem stimmt die Suggestion nicht das man bei Steam eher ein Abbonement erwirbt und bei Retailspielen nicht. Lizenstechnisch ist es das gleiche System, egal ob legal oder nicht. 

Wenn das doch hier nur endlich mal die jenigen welche, bzw. welcher  begreifen würden^^

Naja. Ich geb die Hoffnung nie auf. Aber mittlerweile dreht sich das letzte Drittel vom thread nur noch um Kindergratenrethorik, die hier von einer Person immer wieder entfacht wird. 
Na ich geh dann mal das Niveau suchen...   

MfG


----------



## Skyte02 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

steam ist genial, eine geniale spieleplattform und ein recht wirkungsvoller kopierschutz.... wenn man steam richtig einstellt, hat man auch keine probs mehr mit den updates und man kann rund um die uhr spielen, selbst wenn man es nicht am internet angeschlossen hat. nur wer damals den hinweis übersehen hat, dass man für hl2 internet braucht, der ärgert sich und versucht steam schlecht zu machen und meinem valve hätte daraufhin besser hinweisen müssen. hätten sie aber nicht, denn sie haben darauf hingewiesen, wie sie es tun ist ihre sache. gott sei dank habe ich den hinweis gesehen, mir pläne gemacht und zack, innerhalb einer halben stunde konte ichs spielen, dann steam richtig eingestellt und basta, es gibt keinen grund sich über diese plattform oda über valve aufzuregen. wer den wirkungsvollsten kopierschutz hat, der darf dafür doch wohl auch werben?


----------



## NinjaWursti (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 19.02.2009 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochwas ihr Pro Steam:1 Verkauf diese Woche = 100%
> Nächste Woche 1000 Verkäufe = 1000% Steigerung
> 
> WOW, sehr beeindruckend könnte man meinen wenn man nur die Prozentzahlen anschaut....



Das nennt man übrigens Negation der Basiszahlen, kommt überall vor, täglich in der Zeitung.
Trotzdem ist es beeindruckend, auch wenn das nur 1 Verkauf war der zu 1000 wird, ist doch viel besser, als wenn es 1 bleiben würde.


----------



## ING (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 19.02.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann Auto-Updates deaktivieren.


was in diesem fall nichts brachte weil einige länger schon nicht mehr gespielt hatte und deswegen alle utnerscheidliche versionen hatten, da blieb uns nichts anderes als updaten, downgraden geht ja nicht. wir dachten das dauert nur 5 min. oder so aber als es nach ner stunde bei einigen immernoch nicht fertig war haben wirs gelassen.



			
				HLP-Andy am 19.02.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Und du hast den Steam-Support in den letzten Jahren aus konkret welchem Grund nicht angeschrieben...?


weil ich es nicht spielen wollte und ich kein bock drauf hab ein spiel was ich legal erworben habe umständlich wieder freigeschaltet zu kriegen oder was immer dann auch immer nötig wäre.

außerdem ist das nur bei steam spielen so extrem krass mit der eingeschränktheit der spiele, dagegen ist drm ja noch richtig kundenfreundlich 

das kannst selbst du nicht mehr schön reden, andy  



			
				HLP-Andy am 19.02.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wolltest du dann auf der LAN CS spielen?


ich garnicht, war ja nur zu besuch auf der lan.

wie gesagt, die tatsache das steam spiel vom verkauf ausgeschlossen sind ist für mich grund genug steam nicht mehr auf meine platte zu lassen. da mich die neueren steam spiele persönlich auch überhaupt nicht mehr ansprachen hab ich allerdings auch keine großes problem mehr damit


----------



## NinjaWursti (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 19.02.2009 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> was in diesem fall nichts brachte weil einige länger schon nicht mehr gespielt hatte und deswegen alle utnerscheidliche versionen hatten, da blieb uns nichts anderes als updaten,



Tut mir Leid, aber wenn man an eine LAN geht, sollte man intelligent genug sein, seine Spiele vorher alle auf den neusten Stand zu bringen, damit man diese Probleme nicht hat.


----------



## ING (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Skyte02 am 19.02.2009 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> gott sei dank habe ich den hinweis gesehen, mir pläne gemacht und zack, innerhalb einer halben stunde konte ichs spielen...


echt? ich weiß noch das die installation von hl2 damals somit das nervigste war was ich jemals erlebt hatte. erst steam einrichten, hl2 auf die platte kopieren, hl2 daten encrypten lassen, hl2 installieren, hl2 mit modemspeed (trotz dsl) updaten.

hat damals summa sumarum über 2 stunden gedauert 

und erzähl mir nicht das hätte mit steam einstellungen zu tun gehabt, hätte ich einen dieser schritte abgebrochen hätt ichs nicht spielen können 



			
				NinjaWursti am 19.02.2009 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir Leid, aber wenn man an eine LAN geht, sollte man intelligent genug sein, seine Spiele vorher alle auf den neusten Stand zu bringen, damit man diese Probleme nicht hat.


brauchste mir nicht sagen sondern den nasen dort  außerdem war es nicht geplant css zu spielen sondern war ne spontan entscheidung weil wir festestellten das fast alle css drauf hatten und es ne schöne abwechslung gewesen wäre, naja, hat uns ne ganze stunde spielspaß gekostet, dank steam. mit einem anderen spiel wäre das nicht passiert. ein update ausm netz gezogen, per lan verteilt und schon wärs fertig gewesen...


----------



## Skyte02 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

da ich von den problemem gelesen hab, hab ichs mir auch erst nach einer woche gekauft, wo hl2 jedoch immer noch spitzenreiter in den verkaufszahlen war, allerdings hatte valve da schon an der serverleistung gedreht und somit konnt ichs damals recht fix hinbekommen erst steam und dann hl2 zum laufen zu bringen


----------



## grossesmannes (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Das Problem ist, das die miesten Raubkopierer überzeugte Raubklopierer sind, die würden sicih ein Spiel auch für 1 € nicht kaufen, sondern illegal saugen...

Wenn man Spiele billiger macht, kriegt man so höchstens noch weniger Einnahmen von den ehrlichen Käufern..


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 19.02.2009 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> was in diesem fall nichts brachte weil einige länger schon nicht mehr gespielt hatte und deswegen alle utnerscheidliche versionen hatten, da blieb uns nichts anderes als updaten, downgraden geht ja nicht. wir dachten das dauert nur 5 min. oder so aber als es nach ner stunde bei einigen immernoch nicht fertig war haben wirs gelassen.


Und andere Multiplayer-Spiele kann man mit unterschiedlichen Versionen spielen? Einer mit 1.1 gegen jemanden mit 1.7 und ein dritter mit Version 2.4? Ja?




			
				HLP-Andy am 19.02.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich es nicht spielen wollte und ich kein bock drauf hab ein spiel was ich legal erworben habe umständlich wieder freigeschaltet zu kriegen oder was immer dann auch immer nötig wäre.


Deine Forenpostings zu dem Thema waren umständlicher als den Support anzuschreiben. 




> außerdem ist das nur bei steam spielen so extrem krass mit der eingeschränktheit der spiele, dagegen ist drm ja noch richtig kundenfreundlich
> 
> das kannst selbst du nicht mehr schön reden, andy


Wenn du bei anderen Spielen den CD-Key verlierst, kannst du sie ebenfalls nicht mehr installieren. Wo ist der Unterschied? Hier hast du eben deine Account-Daten verloren und der Steam-Support würde dir auch relativ einfach und unbürokratisch, ohne 900er-Nummer oder anderen Kosten helfen. Aber du weigerst dich diese Hilfe anzunehmen und dein Spiel wieder spielen zu können, nur damit du weiterhin ein Argument hast um auf Valve und Steam böse zu sein? Entschuldige, aber da brauch ich nichts schön reden, die Sache spricht für sich.




			
				ING am 19.02.2009 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> echt? ich weiß noch das die installation von hl2 damals somit das nervigste war was ich jemals erlebt hatte. erst steam einrichten, hl2 auf die platte kopieren, hl2 daten encrypten lassen, hl2 installieren, hl2 mit modemspeed (trotz dsl) updaten.
> 
> hat damals summa sumarum über 2 stunden gedauert
> 
> und erzähl mir nicht das hätte mit steam einstellungen zu tun gehabt, hätte ich einen dieser schritte abgebrochen hätt ichs nicht spielen können


Dass Steam beim Half-Life 2-Release überlastet war, ist doch allgemein bekannt und ein Faktum. Genauso ein Faktum ist allerdings, dass Steam seitdem über 150 Updates erhalten hat, die Server-Infrastruktur massiv aufgestockt wurde und so etwas seitdem nie mehr vorgefallen ist. Das heutige Steam aufgrund der Ereignisse vor über vier Jahren schlecht zu machen, ist unsinnig.


----------



## Freitag92 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				grossesmannes am 19.02.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, das die miesten Raubkopierer überzeugte Raubklopierer sind, die würden sicih ein Spiel auch für 1 € nicht kaufen, sondern illegal saugen...
> 
> Wenn man Spiele billiger macht, kriegt man so höchstens noch weniger Einnahmen von den ehrlichen Käufern..



Vorsicht. Du kannst nicht "Ein Quantum Trost" für 60 Euro anbieten und dich dann wundern, wenn es kein Kassenschlager wird. Ja, Spiele entwickeln kostet Geld und so weiter. Dann würde ich mir aber auch zweimal überlegen, ein 08/15 Game zu machen oder lieber mehr Aufwand in ein anderes Game stecken was hinterher auch über mehr als 5, 6 Stunden Spaß macht. Anbei finde ich es außerdem frech, bei manchen Spielen wie BF 2 den Preis auch nach Jahren so gut wie gar nicht zu senken.

Ich find die Steamangebote immer ganz gut, die sind intelligent gemacht. Letztens gab es die Ghost Recon Reihe quasi geschenkt.
Klar versucht Newell, Steam hervorzuheben, aber immerhin wird da auch einiges an Service angeboten und die verbessern ihre Games auch.


----------



## Skyte02 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

uhr ihr updatesystem ist das beste was es gibt, wenn man steam immer im hintergrund hat, wie ich zB, dann saugt sich jedes kleinere update innerhalb von minuten, so bin ich immer auf dem neuesten stand, auch wenn ich ma plötzlcih auf ne LAN muss. und wenn ich mich wo anmelde, dann isses doch wohl klar, das man auf die daten öfter zugreifen muss, und ich die nicht vergessen sollte....


----------



## Mandavar (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab mir am Wochenende L4D gekauft. 2 Minuten Bezahlen (20€), 20 Minuten Downloaden, und sofort mit Freunden spielen. Das nenn ich Service. Da hat der nette Herr Newell schon recht. Steam macht vieles richtig, mehr als jedes andere Spieleportal. Das Raubkopierer keine Spiele kaufen, selbst wenn sie nur einen Euro kosten würden, ist schlicht falsch. Sie tun es sogar für 20-30€, und es funktioniert wesentlich besser, als ein Spiel für 50€ auf den Markt zu bringen, und anschließend einen Krieg gegen die Raubkopierer zu führen. Das hat man bei Valve verstanden, und deswegen wird Steam auch noch eine ganze Weile vorhanden sein. Meinet wegen sehr gerne.


----------



## RonTaboga (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				grossesmannes am 19.02.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, das die miesten Raubkopierer überzeugte Raubklopierer sind, die würden sicih ein Spiel auch für 1 € nicht kaufen, sondern illegal saugen...
> 
> Wenn man Spiele billiger macht, kriegt man so höchstens noch weniger Einnahmen von den ehrlichen Käufern..



Das ist so einfach nicht richtig. Es gibt zwar diese Leute die sich einfach alles an Filmen/ Games/ Musik illegal aus dem Netz saugen, es sind aber längst nicht alle Schwarzkopierer so.

Es gibt genug Leute die einfach aus finanziellen Gründen Games illegal beziehen. Ob ihnen das Spiel einfach vom Preis/Leistungsempfinden zu teuer ist oder sie es sich einfach nicht leisten können weil sie dann hungern oder sich verschulden würden spielt erstmal keine Rolle. 
Ein Bekannter von mir bspw. hat sich letztens GTA IV aus dem Netz illegal gezogen. Er sagte mir ganz klar für 20€ hätte er nicht überlegt und sofort zugeschlagen aber für 50 niemals. Und so denken viele.

Dies rechtfertigt sicherlich nicht die Schwarzkopie, aber das ein deutlich verringerter Preis überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf die Verkäufe hätte, ist sehr zweifelhaft...


----------



## High-Tech (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Naja ich kauf jetzt kein Spiel weil ich bei Valve jedesmal nen kostenloses Update kriege.
Spiele wie Left4Dead, CSS und co. kaufe ich gerade deswegen weil diese Spiele großartig sind.

Desweiteren supported Valve auf lange Zeit hin ihre Spiele immer wieder und diese ARt der Werbung ist die BESTE die es gibt 
Denn wenn ich ein gratis Update kriege, dann freut sich der Kunde sehr darüber und gelichzeitig ließt man z.B. auf pcgames.de wieder indreitk die Werbung dass valve bei SpielXY das und das hinzugefügt hat 

Find diese Art geil und muss sagen das ganze Steam Konzept ist super!!

Aber eins muss ich auch sagen: Nur wegen Steam ist es für viele kein Grund das Spiel trotzdem nicht zu kopieren.. es ist aber für ehrliche Käufer schöner da sie regelmäßig mit Updates gefüttert werden.

Auch muss man dazusagen dass Left4Dead, CSS, Team Fortress2 und viele andere Spiele alle ja nur "Online" überzeugen und ist klar dass da die Verkaufszahlen höher sind


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				High-Tech am 19.02.2009 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch muss man dazusagen dass Left4Dead, CSS, Team Fortress2 und viele andere Spiele alle ja nur "Online" überzeugen und ist klar dass da die Verkaufszahlen höher sind


Half-Life 2 ist Singleplayer und hat sich allein im Handel knapp 7 Millionen mal verkauft.


----------



## silencer1 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Schon erstaunlich, wieviele Leute sich von einem Mist wie Steam an die Kette legen lassen. Es ist ja auch ein riesen Aufwand eine DVD ins Laufwerk einzulegen. Kein Wunder, daß manche mittlerweile zu faul sind um sich eine CD im Laden zu kaufen, wenn man es sich auch runterladen kann. Man könnte ja auf dem Weg dorthin anderen Menschen begegnen und unter Umständen soziale Kontakte knüpfen. Eine kranke Welt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				silencer1 am 19.02.2009 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon erstaunlich, wieviele Leute sich von einem Mist wie Steam an die Kette legen lassen. Es ist ja auch ein riesen Aufwand eine DVD ins Laufwerk einzulegen. Kein Wunder, daß manche mittlerweile zu faul sind um sich eine CD im Laden zu kaufen, wenn man es sich auch runterladen kann. Man könnte ja auf dem Weg dorthin anderen Menschen begegnen und unter Umständen soziale Kontakte knüpfen. Eine kranke Welt.



Selbst wenn ihre Spiele nicht mehr irgendwann funktionieren werden, werden die meisten sagen "Ach waren doch nur 50 Euro für ein Spiel." 
Haben ja auch Verbraucherschützer bei diesem Gamestar Special gesagt. Sie könnten durchaus etwas gegen diesen DRM-Kram machen, allerdings muss der Anschub da von den Konsumenten kommen. Nur denken sich eben die meisten: "Ach wegen den paar Euro mach ich mir keinen Stress!" 

Ich hätte ja auch kein Problem mit Steam, WENN man sein Spiel jederzeit von der Plattform entbinden könnte und eventuell sogar ohne diese spielen könnte. Der Zwang daran ist das was mich so stört.


----------



## nf1n1ty (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				silencer1 am 19.02.2009 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte ja auf dem Weg dorthin anderen Menschen begegnen und unter Umständen soziale Kontakte knüpfen. Eine kranke Welt.



Du knüpfst soziale Kontakte auf dem Weg zum MediaMarkt? (oder wo du sonst einkaufen gehst)
Du bist wirklich komisch.


----------



## McDrake (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.02.2009 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte ja auch kein Problem mit Steam, WENN man sein Spiel jederzeit von der Plattform entbinden könnte und eventuell sogar ohne diese spielen könnte. Der Zwang daran ist das was mich so stört.


Hmm.. kann man ja theoretisch auf Windows ummünzen 
Zum spielen braucht man Windows. Die Games laufen nicht ohne... man hat also einen Windowszwang.


----------



## mkay87 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 19.02.2009 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 19.02.2009 22:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Generell kann man die Spiele ja auch offline spielen, bis auf die Multiplayer-Spiele.


----------



## El_Cativo (19. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 19.02.2009 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm.. kann man ja theoretisch auf Windows ummünzen
> Zum spielen braucht man Windows. Die Games laufen nicht ohne... man hat also einen Windowszwang.


Nur eben mit dem Unterschied, das Windoof zum Betreiben des Computers selbst genutzt wird, wohingegen Steam rein für die Spiele benötigt wird. wobei "benötigt" relativ ist, denn eigentlich braucht keines der Spiele Steam um lauffähig zu sein... 
Ist wie beim auto. dort herrscht auch Benzinzwang, sonst läuft es nicht, aber irgendwelche supitollen Navis oder sonstwas brauch man nicht.
Ich fänd es weltklasse, wenn Valve Steam als freiwilligen Zustzservice anbieten würde (ich bestreite ja nicht, dass Steam auch Vorteile hat), aber durch die Zwangskoppelung ist es eben keinen Deut besser als andere DRM Systeme auch


----------



## DaGolem (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

.


----------



## DaGolem (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Ein Wunder, ein Wunder...ohhhh

Die Preise Sinken der Absatz steigt...die Preise sinken kräftigt der Absatz steigt kräftiger an.
Mensch so kann man ja mehr gewinn machen?!?!!!
Oh...und wenn der Support besser ist macht man also langfristig mehr Gewinn..jaaa?Echt? Man das sind ja mal Erkenntnisse...Einfach WAU!
OMG! Guten Morgen...schön das ihr von der Industrie langsam mal aufwacht! Aber bitte nicht gleich wieder schlafen gehen und die Schuld bei anderen suchen 

Na wenigsten merken sie langsam das ihre Spiele mit 50-70Euro einfach dreist überteuert sind. Bleibt zu hoffen das sie langsam mal daraus lernen und das sich in Zukunft was generell ändert!

Ich hab die schnauze voll von *BETAGAMES* mit *schlechten AntiCheatSchutz* zu *Abzockpreisen*!


----------



## El_Cativo (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Also das Gejammer über die Preise ist einfach unangebracht. Die Preise für PC Spiele haben sich in denletzten 15 Jahren (und vielleicht sogar noch länger aber soweit reicht meine PC Karriere zurück) kaum verändert. Als Beispiel habe ich damals für Civilization 2 (1996) 110 DM bezahlt. Die Preise lagen damals in der Regel zwischen 80 und 100DM. Heute liegen sie im Bereich von 40-55 Euro. Das ist kaum bis garkeine Preiserhöhung. Wieviele andere Produkte können das über einen so langen zeitraum gesehen bitte behaupten....

Desweiteren bekommt der geduldige Kunde meist nach relativ kurzer zeit echte Topspiele zu absoluten Budgetpreisen (Bioshock etwa, weclhen nach einem Jahr für 10 Euro zu haben war und immernoch ist)


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 19.02.2009 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 19.02.2009 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## N-o-x (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 20.02.2009 02:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Gejammer über die Preise ist einfach unangebracht. Die Preise für PC Spiele haben sich in denletzten 15 Jahren (und vielleicht sogar noch länger aber soweit reicht meine PC Karriere zurück) kaum verändert. Als Beispiel habe ich damals für Civilization 2 (1996) 110 DM bezahlt. Die Preise lagen damals in der Regel zwischen 80 und 100DM. Heute liegen sie im Bereich von 40-55 Euro. Das ist kaum bis garkeine Preiserhöhung. Wieviele andere Produkte können das über einen so langen zeitraum gesehen bitte behaupten....
> 
> Desweiteren bekommt der geduldige Kunde meist nach relativ kurzer zeit echte Topspiele zu absoluten Budgetpreisen (Bioshock etwa, weclhen nach einem Jahr für 10 Euro zu haben war und immernoch ist)


Was machst du dann mit den ganzen anderen Produkten der IT- und Unterhaltungsbranche, die auch immer komplexer werden, deren Markt immer größer wird und die trotzdem im Preis fallen?

Die Preisentwicklung eines Produktes hängt von zahlreichen Faktoren ab. Du kannst nicht einfach mal eben die jährliche Inflation zugrunde legen und dann zu dem Schluss kommen, dass eine Verteuerung die logische Konsequenz sein müsste.

Desweiten krankt es doch am PC, wie DaGolem schon sagte, massiv an der Produktqualität und am Kundenservice. Gleichzeitig macht ein heute erschienenes Spiel nicht mehr Spaß als ein 2D Jump and Run damals, dafür muss ich mich mit Bugs und massivem Rechtemanagement rumschlagen. Warum sollte ich also mehr bezahlen? Weil das Spiel grafisch aufwändiger geworden ist? Na und? Dann sollen sie ein Spiel mit weniger aufwändigerer Grafik rausbringen, welche das Entwicklungs-Budget nicht sprengt.

Und da wären wir genau beim Problem. Jahrelang hieß Innovation nur bessere Grafik. Jetzt merkt man, dass der Spiele-Markt für die Kosten fotorealistischer Grafik zu klein ist und versucht durch Konzepte wie Steam oder Securom noch die letzten paar Euro reinzukriegen. Einzig Nintendo hat erkannt wohin die Reise geht. Einsparungen bei der Grafik, die für 80% aller Gamer sowieso nebensächlich ist, wenn der Spielspaß stimmt, neue Märkte bedienen und dann fette Gewinne einfahren.

btw.
Spiele wie Bioshock sind nur so schnell so günstig, weil sie keiner gekauft hat.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 20.02.2009 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiten krankt es doch am PC wie DaGolem schon sagte massiv an der Produktqualität und am Kundenservice. Gleichzeitig macht ein heute erschienenes Spiel nicht mehr Spaß als ein 2D Jump and Run damals, dafür muss ich mich mit Bugs und massivem Rechtemanagement rumschlagen. Warum sollte ich also mehr bezahlen? Weil das Spiel grafisch aufwendiger geworden ist? Na und? Dann sollen sie ein Spiel mit weniger aufwendigerer Grafik rausbringen, welche das Entwicklungs-Budget nicht sprengt.


Aber für die meisten ist doch die Grafik der erste Indikator für Spielspass. Wenn jetzt bei der Grafik Abstriche in Kauf genommen werden, will im Endeffekt die breite Masse nichts mehr von dem Titel wissen. Ergo wird sich das Spiel um längen schlechter verkaufen als mit aktueller Grafik.


----------



## N-o-x (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.02.2009 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber für die meisten ist doch die Grafik der erste Indikator für Spielspass. Wenn jetzt bei der Grafik Abstriche in Kauf genommen werden, will im Endeffekt die breite Masse nichts mehr von dem Titel wissen. Ergo wird sich das Spiel um längen schlechter verkaufen als mit aktueller Grafik.


Klar es hat sich ein gewisser Anspruch beim Konsumenten eingestellt. Wer will schon nachdem er Crysis gespielt hat als Nächstes wieder Far Cry (1) spielen. Das ist in der Tat ein echtes Problem für die Entwickler.

Es gibt aber noch andere Märkte, wobei ich dir aber keine Zahlen nennen kann, welcher Markt jetzt wie groß ist.

Denk mal an WoW, Diablo 3, Die Sims, Counter Strike, alle Wii Games, innovative Sachen wie Portal oder Klassiker, die immernoch gespielt werden. Da liegt's ja definitiv nicht an der Grafik.

Es gibt einen Markt, der immer bessere Grafik wünscht, aber der ist nicht groß genug um die zukünftigen Kosten für diese Grafik zu decken. Man ist in einer Sackgasse angekommen.

Beim PC sieht's so aus, dass Raubkopierer schon immer ein Thema waren, früher aber 10.000 - 100.000 verkaufte Einheiten ausreichend waren. Heute wird genauso viel verkauft, die Entwicklungskosten sind aber höher. 

Deshalb sollte man den Aufschrei dieser Tage, was Raubkopien angeht, sehr differenziert betrachten. Raubkopien sind wirklich ein Problem, aber die Industrie ist auch schrecklich innovationsmüde und in keiner anderen Branche kannst du indem du 5 mal das Gleiche verkaufst (EA) so lange überleben.


----------



## Boesor (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 20.02.2009 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb sollte man den Aufschrei dieser Tage, was Raubkopien angeht, sehr differenziert betrachten. Raubkopien sind wirklich ein Problem, aber die Industrie ist auch schrecklich innovationsmüde und in keiner anderen Branche kannst du indem du 5 mal das Gleiche verkaufst (EA) so lange überleben.



ist die Industrie innovationsmüde oder der konsument?
ich tippe wenn ich mir diverse Spiele und ihre Verkaufszahlen anschaue stark auf letzteres.


----------



## DarkForce11 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 20.02.2009 03:26 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 19.02.2009 23:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Prinziep hätte ich nichts gegen Steam, aber wenn ich für Spiele von 7 verschieden Publishern 5 verschiedene Clints brauche um die Spiele zu spielen, ist dass nicht aktzeptabel.
In dem Fall wäre ein Monopol Sinnvoll oder zumindest Kompatibilität untereinander


----------



## N-o-x (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ist die Industrie innovationsmüde oder der konsument?
> ich tippe wenn ich mir diverse Spiele und ihre Verkaufszahlen anschaue stark auf letzteres.


Die Spiele von denen du sprichst punkten durch ihre Grafik. Siehe vorletzter Absatz meines ersten Postings ("Grafik als Innovation").
Ein NFS das mehrere Generationen lang die selbe Technik und kaum Änderungen verwendet, verkauft sich irgendwann nicht mehr. Sieht man ja jetzt schon im Ansatz. Viele sagen sich wozu Undercover, wenn ich Most Wanted habe.


----------



## Boesor (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 20.02.2009 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 20.02.2009 10:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab doch gar kein konkretes Spiel genannt.
Aber ich denke, wir wissen alle, dass innovatibve Spiele ganz und gar nicht pauschale Verkaufsschlager werden.
Hingegen ein Fifa verkauft sich jedes Jahr recht ordentlich, auch wenn sich da selten was ändert (PES natürlich auch)

Ich glaube, der Konsument an sich spiel lieber "mehr vom gleichen", als was neues.
Wieviele Leute haben sich nach CoD4 wohl CoD5 gekauft. ich vermute, eine ganze menge.


----------



## N-o-x (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab doch gar kein konkretes Spiel genannt.
> Aber ich denke, wir wissen alle, dass innovatibve Spiele ganz und gar nicht pauschale Verkaufsschlager werden.
> Hingegen ein Fifa verkauft sich jedes Jahr recht ordentlich, auch wenn sich da selten was ändert (PES natürlich auch)
> 
> ...


WoW, Sims, CS... habe ich genannt. Das alles waren innovative Konzepte, die mit der  "altbekanntes mit besserer Grafik reicht"-Tradition gebrochen haben. Denn genau diese Tradition kann man da die Entwicklung grafischer Blockbuster zu teuer wird nicht mehr fortführen, also muss man sich nach neuen Modellen umsehen. Eben Modelle wie WoW, Sims, Wii Play...

Ich glaube du hast den Sinn hinter meinen beiden Postings nicht so ganz erfasst. Ich rede nicht davon dass ein Mirrors Edge oder ein PoP im Cell Shading Look innovativ seien und sich deshalb besser verkaufen (was sie nicht tun). Aber du scheinst es so zu verstehen.

Edit:
Und ich beschränke mich auch nicht auf aktuelle Plattformen, sondern ich habe dabei im Hinterkopf, was uns mit der nächsten Konsolen-Generation erwarten dürfte.


----------



## Boesor (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 20.02.2009 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du hast den Sinn hinter meinen beiden Postings nicht so ganz erfasst. Ich rede nicht davon dass ein Mirrors Edge oder ein PoP im Cell Shading Look innovativ seien und sich deshalb besser verkaufen (was sie nicht tun). Aber du scheinst es so zu verstehen.



ich hab mich nur auf den Satz mit der innovationsmüden Industrie bezogen und das sehe ich eben nicht so.


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 20.02.2009 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Was machst du dann mit den ganzen anderen Produkten der IT- und Unterhaltungsbranche, die auch immer komplexer werden, deren Markt immer größer wird und die trotzdem im Preis fallen?
> 
> Die Preisentwicklung eines Produktes hängt von zahlreichen Faktoren ab. Du kannst nicht einfach mal eben die jährliche Inflation zugrunde legen und dann zu dem Schluss kommen, dass eine Verteuerung die logische Konsequenz sein müsste.


Kostet die Herstellung eines DVD- oder Bluray-Players heute mehr als damals die Herstellung eines VHS-Recorders? Ich glaube nicht. Bei Spielen wissen wir aber, dass die Budgets laufend steigern.

Ein Super Mario Bros wurde mit 500.000 Dollar (inflationsbereinigt von mir aus heute 1 Million Dollar) hergestellt und hat sich zig Millionen Mal verkauft. Heutige Spiele haben Budgets von 15, 20 oder 50 Millionen Dollar und verkaufen sich 1, 2 oder 3 Millionen, in manchen Ausnahmefällen (GTA 4, CoD 4, HL2) dann eben auch 8-10 Millionen Mal. Die Entwicklungskosten steigen, der Preis nicht. Also muss wo anders gespart werden.

Das kann man nicht mit Geräten und Elektronik vergleichen, eher mit Theater- oder Kinokarten. Und die sind in den letzten 20 Jahren sehr wohl gestiegen, Preise für Spiele nicht.


----------



## golani79 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 19.02.2009 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> grossesmannes am 19.02.2009 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal totaler Schwachsinn ...
Wenn es ein anderes Produkt gibt, dass dich bzw. deinen "Freund" interessieren würde, es dir aber vom Preis/Leistungsverhalten zu teuer ist oder du es dir einfach nicht leisten könntest, was würdes du dann machen?
Nicht kaufen oder klauen?

Würde das Spiel dann 20€ kosten, dann käme wahrscheinlich das Argument, ne 20€ sind mir zu teuer - für 10€ hätte ich es gekauft.
Kann ich es eben nicht spielen, wenn ich die Kohle nicht dafür habe - so einfach ist das!
Wenn ich Lust auf nen Burger oder was habe und ich ich die Kohle dafür nicht hab, dann kann ich mir das halt auch nicht kaufen!

 Und dass Spieleentwickler damit ihr Geld verdienen und ihr Produkt nicht zu Schleuderpreisen auf den Markt werfen, wird wieder mal vergessen   

Sind doch alles nur fadenscheinige Ausreden von den Leuten die sich die Spiele lieber ziehen als sie zu kaufen und sonst nichts!


----------



## Propagandhi (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

fakt ist, die aussage "Alle Raubkopierer würden sich die spiele kaufen wenn sie die games nicht kopieren können, und dies würde den Umsatz erheblich erhöhen" ist genauso blödsinnig wie "die miesten Raubkopierer sind überzeugte Raubklopierer , die würden sicih ein Spiel auch für 1 € nicht kaufen, sondern illegal saugen..."


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Super Mario Bros wurde mit 500.000 Dollar (inflationsbereinigt von mir aus heute 1 Million Dollar) hergestellt und hat sich zig Millionen Mal verkauft. Heutige Spiele haben Budgets von 15, 20 oder 50 Millionen Dollar und verkaufen sich 1, 2 oder 3 Millionen, in manchen Ausnahmefällen (GTA 4, CoD 4, HL2) dann eben auch 8-10 Millionen Mal.




Welches Spiel soll 50 Millionen kosten? 

Nehmen wir Far Cry 2, dass auf einer bestehenden, erweiterten Engine läuft. Weiter sind zig Programmroutinen von anderen Vorgängerspielen übernommen und erweitert. (Ich programmiere, glaub mir, ich schreibe nicht alles neu sondern habe Bibliotheken wie jeder Programmierer). Okay, sagen wir ganz grosszügig Far Cry 2 kosten 10 Millionen in der Entwicklung (völlig überzogen, aber egal). Im Dezember 08 kam die Meldung es wurde 1 Mio. mal verkauft. Nehmen wir an, es bleibt 25 Euro pro Spiel kleben. Sind: 25 Millionen . Ziehen wir  erst mal die Herstellungskosten und dann weil wir sehr grosszügig sind nochmal 10 Millionen ab. Macht in ca. 4 Wochen 5 Millionen Gewinn für dieses Spiel. Und es wird weiter verkauft.....  
Dieser Industrie geht es blendend, die kriegen imho nur den Hals nicht voll genug.


----------



## Propagandhi (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 11:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



richtig, es ist aus der Mode gekommen ein Gesund-wachsendes Unternehmen zu führen sondern es zählt NUR Gewinnmaximierung um alle aktionäre zu befriedigen! Kundenzufriedenheit, sichere arbeitsplätze für Mitarbeiter oder langfristige und nachhaltige investitionen.. *pfh* welche Aktiengesellschaft interessiert sich denn für sowas...


----------



## RonTaboga (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				golani79 am 20.02.2009 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 19.02.2009 20:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei dem Fall handelte es sich wirklich um einen Bekannten von mir, ich gehöre zwar zu den Leuten die sich Original Software durchaus auch kaufen, bin aber auch kein Scheinheiliger 100% "alles-an-geistigem-eigentum-käufer-was-ich auf-dem-PC-habe" (als ob nicht fast jeder mal was urheberrechtlich geschütztes für lau auf seinen Rechner gepackt hat sei es nur paar MP3´s oder so)

Bei einem anderen Produkt als geistigem Eigentum was man sich nicht eben mal sicher aus dem Netz saugen kann entsteht für die meisten die Frage gar nicht ob man klaut oder kauft da die Leute sich den Geldstrafen / Ärger / Imageverlust und den anderen Folgen bewusst sind wenn sie erwischt werden...bzw. dort ist auch die Hemmschwelle viel grösser in den Laden zu gehen und unbemerkt was mitgehen zu lassen. 
Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu das das Unrechtsbewusstsein bei Schwarzkopien nur bei den wenigsten exisitiert.

Ich weiss nicht wie man ständig so sinnlos auf diesem Ausredeargument bzw. "den Pullover würdest du auch nicht klauen" *GÄÄÄHN* pochen kann und nicht wahrnimmt wie vielschichtig die Fälle und Gründe von Schwarzkopien sind und wie die Differenzen zu "normalem" Diebstahl wirklich sind.  



> fakt ist, die aussage "Alle Raubkopierer würden sich die spiele kaufen wenn sie die games nicht kopieren können, und dies würde den Umsatz erheblich erhöhen" ist genauso blödsinnig wie "die miesten Raubkopierer sind überzeugte Raubklopierer , die würden sicih ein Spiel auch für 1 € nicht kaufen, sondern illegal saugen..."



Ganz genau die Wahrheit ist irgendwo dazwischen wenn nicht sogar in der goldenen Mitte


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Hir nochmal der versuch klar zu machen, warum Steam böse (für mich) ist:

Ich kritisiere nur einen Punkt: 

Kaufe ich das Spiel Empire Total War (das demnächst released wird), kommt das Spiel mit Steam Online Aktivierung daher. 
Das heisst, ich muss STEAM installieren und natürlich das Spiel. Zwei Stück Software. Das Stück Software Steam lässt mich einem Nutzungsvertrag zustimmen, in dem steht, dass Steam jederzeit die Nutzung für einen Dienst (nehmlich die Online Aktivierung von Empire Total War) abstellen darf. Ok, ich MUSS da zustimmen, dass die mir irgendwann das Spiel WEGNEHMEN in dem ich es nicht mehr installieren kann. Was jetzt in der Spiellizenz steht ist zweitrangig und mir auch noch nicht bekannt. Theoretisch, müsste in der Spiellizenz stehen, dass ich das Nutzungsrecht habe, bis Steam die Online Aktivierung deaktiviert. Und genau wie sich das rechtlich verhält bzw. ob das so ist weis ich noch nicht. 

Aber was ich weis ist, wenn das Spiel KEINE Steam Online Aktivierung hätte, dann kann ich es in (theoretisch und überzogen) 100 Jahren noch installieren. Und genau deshalb finde ich STEAM nicht akzeptabel und zu meiden. 

Es geht mir nur um DIESEN Punkt. Das Steam auf der anderen Seite klasse ist, ist klar. Aber dieser Punkt ist für mich ausschlaggebend ob ich das Spiel kaufe oder nicht. Und wenn die Spieleindustrie meint, dass sie mich, der Jahrzehnte lang ihre Games gekauft hat nun auf diese neuen, gewünschten Lizenzänderungen hinbiegen muss, hat sie sich geschnitten.


----------



## White-Devil (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 20.02.2009 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> WoW, Sims, CS... habe ich genannt. Das alles waren innovative Konzepte, die mit der  "altbekanntes mit besserer Grafik reicht"-Tradition gebrochen haben. Denn genau diese Tradition kann man da die Entwicklung grafischer Blockbuster zu teuer wird nicht mehr fortführen, also muss man sich nach neuen Modellen umsehen. Eben Modelle wie WoW, Sims, Wii Play...



lol... wow, war doch nicht innovativ... es hat sich nur von allen anderen mmorpgs die besten sachen zusammen geklaut und viele sachen vereinfacht, damit es massenmarkt tauglich ist... also innovationen gab es da keine... oder was gab es in wow was noch nie vorher da war?


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				White-Devil am 20.02.2009 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]oder was gab es in wow was noch nie vorher da war?


Einsteigerfreundlichkeit? :-o   
Ein Spiel für die Massen?

Die Innovation, wenn man es so nennen möchte, war es ein Spiel zu schaffen was von Millionen Leuten gespielt wird. Vorallem auch von solchen Leuten, die vorher mit MMORPGs überhaupt nichts anfangen konnten.


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.02.2009 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> White-Devil am 20.02.2009 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In dem Punkt stimme ich Dir zu. Aber bezüglich des Mmorpg Genres ist WOW eher ein Rückschlag als Innovation, wenn man sein Augenmerk auf Spieltiefe und Community legt. Das soll jetzt nicht entwertend gemeint sein aber ich beobachte zunehmend das andere Mmorpg´s sich am Marktriesen WOW orientieren müssen, um auch ein Stück von dem Kuchen abzubekommen und das entwertet viele vorhergehend tiefgründige, anspruchsvolle Rollenspiele, eher hinzu casuallastigen Grind und Farmer Mmorpg´s.

Vielleicht steigt ja der grafische Anspruch und die Spieltiefe bei WOW2, dann werde ich dem Spiel auch noch einmal eine Chance geben. 

MfG


----------



## DeiMuddaInSchoen (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Heute wirst du als zahlender Kunde einfach nur verarscht. Und wenn ich dann sehe, wie sich alle auf das neue Call of Duty stürzen, könnt ich kotzen.
Sobald ein Hersteller mal einen Hit landet, werden gleich teil 2,3,4 und 5 davon geplant.
Wenn dann wiederum ein neuerschienenes Game an die 50€ kostet, sich 3 mal installieren lässt, dann komm ich mir dabei einfach volles rohr abgezockt vor.
Der beste Kopierschutz wäre eine rapide Preissenkung. Wenn ein nagelneuer Release 25€ kostet, ja wär lädt des dann noch illegal???


----------



## RonTaboga (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DeiMuddaInSchoen am 20.02.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute wirst du als zahlender Kunde einfach nur verarscht. Und wenn ich dann sehe, wie sich alle auf das neue Call of Duty stürzen, könnt ich kotzen.
> Sobald ein Hersteller mal einen Hit landet, werden gleich teil 2,3,4 und 5 davon geplant.
> Wenn dann wiederum ein neuerschienenes Game an die 50€ kostet, sich 3 mal installieren lässt, dann komm ich mir dabei einfach volles rohr abgezockt vor.
> Der beste Kopierschutz wäre eine rapide Preissenkung. Wenn ein nagelneuer Release 25€ kostet, ja wär lädt des dann noch illegal???



Es würde noch genug Leute geben die es sich auch dann illegal saugen aber eben evtl. deutlich weniger davon da man 25 Euro eben schneller locker machen kann als 50 besonders in der heutigen Zeit. Zwischen den beiden Preisniveaus liegen Welten auch vom Empfinden her...


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DeiMuddaInSchoen am 20.02.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute wirst du als zahlender Kunde einfach nur verarscht. Und wenn ich dann sehe, wie sich alle auf das neue Call of Duty stürzen, könnt ich kotzen.
> Sobald ein Hersteller mal einen Hit landet, werden gleich teil 2,3,4 und 5 davon geplant.
> Wenn dann wiederum ein neuerschienenes Game an die 50€ kostet, sich 3 mal installieren lässt, dann komm ich mir dabei einfach volles rohr abgezockt vor.
> Der beste Kopierschutz wäre eine rapide Preissenkung. Wenn ein nagelneuer Release 25€ kostet, ja wär lädt des dann noch illegal???


Was willst du denn den Hersteller vorwerfen, dass sie sich an dem Markt orientieren, sprich dem Kaufverhalten der Mehrheit der Spieler nachkommen?
Die Spieler selber sind es die die Dinge in der Handhaben. Durch ihr Kaufverhalten bestimmen sie förmlich, in welche Richtung Spieletrends gehen. Wenn jetzt Beispielsweise ganz viel Simulationen kaufen würden, würde warscheinlich in naher Zukunft eine Schwemme an solchen Titeln, siehe auch Rollenspiele zur Zeit, den Computerspielemarkt fluten. 

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 20.02.2009 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Punkt stimme ich Dir zu. Aber bezüglich des Mmorpg Genres ist WOW eher ein Rückschlag als Innovation, wenn man sein Augenmerk auf Spieltiefe und Community legt. Das soll jetzt nicht entwertend gemeint sein aber ich beobachte zunehmend das andere Mmorpg´s sich am Marktriesen WOW orientieren müssen, um auch ein Stück von dem Kuchen abzubekommen und das entwertet viele vorhergehend tiefgründige, anspruchsvolle Rollenspiele, eher hinzu casuallastigen Grind und Farmer Mmorpg´s.
> 
> Vielleicht steigt ja der grafische Anspruch und die Spieltiefe bei WOW2, dann werde ich dem Spiel auch noch einmal eine Chance geben.
> 
> MfG


Ich hab ja auch noch nie behauptet das WoW ein Gottesgeschenk wäre und quasi das Genre MMORPG perfektioniert hätte. Wenn man aber mal ehrlich ist, wurde WoW erst im Laufe der Zeit 'casual'.

Früher gab es eben Questreihen wo man alleine nicht weitkam, es gab Dungeons die man selbst zu fünft nur schwer lösen konnte.

Es wurde immer mehr und mehr versoftet, gleichzeitig stiegen aber die Spielerzahlen ... d.h. soviel wird Blizzard mit WoW nicht verkehrt gemacht haben. Ob es uns, die anspruchsvolle Kost wünschen, glücklich macht oder nicht wird Blizzard in Hinblick Resonanz / Spielerzahl wohl recht egal sein und bleiben.


----------



## Raptor (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 19.02.2009 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Posts früher habe ich einen Link gepostet, wo genau das, inklusive der Gesetzestexte und Paragraphen aber bestätigt wird. Von daher kann man schon davon ausgehen, dass das richtig ist. Kannst ja nochmal nachschauen.
> 
> p.s.: Abgesehen vom eingeschränkten Weiterverkauf erhält man trotzdem nur eine Lizens zum Spielen. Wenn du dir eine Volllizens holen würdest, um das Produkt dein Eigen nenn zu können, dann müsstest du ein paaar Nullen an der Verkaufssumme hinten anhängen.
> 
> Jedoch stimme ich Dir zu. Der eine Professor behauptet das, die Paragraphen sagenm aber etwas anderes... Da muss man erst mal durchblicken.


Ich gehe halt davon aus, dass ein Professor sich auch mit der Materie auskennt und so Unrecht auch nicht haben kann. Ich kann es leider nicht näher bewerten, weil ich von der Materie keine Ahnung habe (nur das was ich im Studium und der Schule gelernt habe) und es ewig dauern würde mich da tief genug rein zu arbeiten. 
Können wir uns darauf einigen ,dass um es endgültig festzulegenb sich Experten länger mit der Materie beschaffen müssten und es vermutlich noch verschiedenen Gerichtsurteile dazu geben müsste. 
Bisher hat der Kunde also einen Datenträger gekauft auf dem die compilierten Daten zum installieren und ausführen vorhanden waren. Der Kunde konnte somit viel mit dem Spiel anstellen (auf mehreren Rechnern installieren, Install/Deinstall wann es ihm passte). Das ganze wurde/wird über eine Art Nutzungslizens abgewickelt.

@Lizens:
Eine Volllizens würde meines Wissens nach aber auch den QuellCode inklusive Rechte den Quellcode zu verändern. Bei den aktuellen Lizensen erhält man ja nur den compilierten Code. Die Frage ist nun wie lange darf ich diesen compilierten Code Nutzen. Bei vielen Spielen vor DRM war es so, dass man solange die CD/DVD in Ordnung war die Daten immer wieder benutzen konnte. 
Hierbei unterscheidet sich dann aber *alle* Spiele die über eine Onlineaktivierung, weil ich mit nur den compilierten Daten ohne eine Onlineaktivierung nichts mehr anfangen kann. Und ich denke genau da müssen sich die jeweiligen Lizensen auch unterscheiden (k.a. ob sie das vielleicht machen). Beides ist eine Nutzungslizens aber die Art und Weise unterscheidet sich doch stark meines Erachtens.
Darüberhinaus kommt dann noch die Art der Gewährleistung hinzu. Inwieweit ist der Entwickler/Publisher verantwortlich bei der jeweiligen Lizens. 
Vielleicht würde es vielen einfacher fallen wenn die Entwickler/Publisher offen und ehrlich von nur einer Nutzungslizens reden würden, es kommt nämlich oft nicht zu rüber. Darüber hinaus wären vielleicht verschiedene Lizensmodelle, wie sie in der Wirtschaft auch verwendet wären deutlicher für den Spieler.




			
				DaStash am 19.02.2009 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem stimmt die Suggestion nicht das man bei Steam eher ein Abbonement erwirbt und bei Retailspielen nicht. Lizenstechnisch ist es das gleiche System, egal ob legal oder nicht.
> 
> Wenn das doch hier nur endlich mal die jenigen welche, bzw. welcher  begreifen würden^^
> 
> MfG


Soweit ich es beurteilen kann stimme ich da zu. Denn wie andere User ja hier berichtet haben besteht die Möglichkeit sich die Daten runterzuladen und auf eine CD oder DVD zu brennen, womit ich dann einen ähnlichen Standart habe wie bei einer gekauften CD/DVD. Um es dann wie früher zu haben muss man halt nur noch die Onlineaktivierung umgehen oder das Spiel jedes mal Online aktivieren wenn man es neu installiert.
Der große Unterschied ist mMn wie oben auch schon erwähnt die Onlineaktivierung, die auch viele die gegen Steam, EA-DRM etc. sind stört. Früher hat man halt das Spiel gehabt und konnte damit "machen was man wollte". Sobald aber eine Onlineaktivierung hinzu kommt bin ich von dieser in gewißer weiße abhängig und kann mit dem Datenträger nicht mehr machen was ich will. Die Onlineaktiverung ist aber nicht nur auf Steam beschränkt.

@scalelll
Wie oben beschrieben beschränkt sich das ja nicht nur auf Steam. Diese Art der Onlineaktivierung gibt es leider viel zu häufig mittlerweile. Auch ich mag genau diesen Punkt an diesen Spielen nicht.


----------



## White-Devil (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 20.02.2009 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> DeiMuddaInSchoen am 20.02.2009 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spiele für 25 euro zu kaufen ist doch nich so das problem, man muss halt nur nen bissel warten... :p teilweise kosten die spiele nach 2 monaten schon deutlich weniger... naja, natürlich gibt es auch titel, die nach 2 jahren immernoch zum fastvollpreis verkauft werden... 
und bei multiplayer spielen möchte man auch nicht unbedingt mit 2 monaten "rückstand" starten...

aber nach der aussage "50 Prozent Rabatt = 320 Prozent höherer Umsatz", würd es doch auch für die publisher sinn machen die preise zu senken, also besser für alle...  oder nicht?


----------



## dflv-Impact (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Gott manche benutzen die Quote Taste echt inflationär.

Um es kurz zu machen, ich besitze ausschließlich Originale, kaufe mir aber aufgrund des Naps und den Bugs in letzter Zeit immer weniger. Mein letzter Kauf war COD4 und dabei hätte ich wirklich gerne GTA4 gespielt... und eben wollte ich DOW2 installieren und musste erst einmal feststellen das ich keine Ahnung habe wie das uralte PW meines Steam Accounts lautet und ich mich deswegen auch nicht anmelden kann. Kann mir jemand von euch meine Sicherheitsabfrage beantworten und mir sagen wie mein nicht existierendes Haustier heißt, ich weiß es nämlich nach Jahren leider nicht mehr...

Es braucht sich kein Hersteller zu wundern wenn er versucht ehrliche Käufer mit solchen Schrott zu schikanieren, dass sich die Leute die Spiele nur als Kopie holen. 

Ich bin für eine Zwangsregistrierung von Colaflaschen vor dem Verzehr, man muss dann jedes mal erst eine Internett Verbindung zu Coca Cola herstellen, die den gesamten Rechner nach Daten durchsucht bevor sich der Deckel öffnet. Gott hab ich die Schnauze schon wieder voll bevor ich auch nur 1 Minute gespielt habe. Wenn dieser Registrierungswahn so weiter geht kann ich mir bald gar kein Spiel mehr holen... das    mich alles an. Dann hol ich mir auch nur noch die gecrackten Versionen im Internet. Früher hatte ich da nie Verständnis für aber so langsam werden mir die Jungs die so einen Nap entfernen richtig sysmpatisch.


----------



## stockduck (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				dflv-Impact am 20.02.2009 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Gott manche benutzen die Quote Taste echt inflationär.
> 
> Um es kurz zu machen, ich besitze ausschließlich Originale, kaufe mir aber aufgrund des Naps und den Bugs in letzter Zeit immer weniger. Mein letzter Kauf war COD4 und dabei hätte ich wirklich gerne GTA4 gespielt... und eben wollte ich DOW2 installieren und musste erst einmal feststellen das ich keine Ahnung habe wie das uralte PW meines Steam Accounts lautet und ich mich deswegen auch nicht anmelden kann. Kann mir jemand von euch meine Sicherheitsabfrage beantworten und mir sagen wie mein nicht existierendes Haustier heißt, ich weiß es nämlich nach Jahren leider nicht mehr...



Na und? Selber schuld...


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.02.2009 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde immer mehr und mehr versoftet, gleichzeitig stiegen aber die Spielerzahlen ... d.h. soviel wird Blizzard mit WoW nicht verkehrt gemacht haben. Ob es uns, die anspruchsvolle Kost wünschen, glücklich macht oder nicht wird Blizzard in Hinblick Resonanz / Spielerzahl wohl recht egal sein und bleiben.


Ja, leider. Wir machen demnach nur noch einen kleinen teil der Gemeinschaft aus.  Ich werde jedenfalls durch mein Kaufverhalten keine Casuallastigen Spiele unterstützen, auch wenn das hoffnungslos patriotisch erscheint.  Mehr kann ich nunmal nicht machen.

MfG


----------



## RonTaboga (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Im Prinzip sehe da die Gamesindustrie vor einer Abzweigung:

Weg 1 nach links : Preise halten bzw. erhöhen + DRM und Aktivierungsschrott verstärken 
= Absatzzahlen-Desaster und ein sogar möglicher Untergang des PC´s als Spieleplattform /   
   Raubkopien steigen

oder aber

Weg 2 nach rechts :  Preise drastisch senken + DRM und jeglichen Aktiverungsmüll abschaffen und nur den Basis Datenträgerkopierschutz weiterhin einsetzen
= Absatzzahlen schiessen in die Höhe und die Qualität der PC Games steigt /
   Raubkopien nehmen deutlich ab

Aber wie gesagt das ist nur meine Zukunftsprognose bzw. Einschätzung...


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 20.02.2009 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hierbei unterscheidet sich dann aber *alle* Spiele die über eine Onlineaktivierung, weil ich mit nur den compilierten Daten ohne eine Onlineaktivierung nichts mehr anfangen kann.



Das ist korrekt, sie unterscheiden sich hinsichtlich dessen, dass bei Steam stets von einem Abonnement im Vertragswerk gesprochen wird. Da liegen die Rechte nehmlich entscheidend anderst als bei einem "Produktkauf". 

Gabe Newell's Vorstoss, das Game Team Fortress 2 als  "Dienstleistung" zu betiteln, ist der heimliche Wunsch auch von EA (Ricciteillo). Da liegen die Rechte nehmlich noch beschissener für uns Spieler und man _könnte_ richtig abmelken wenn man das _wollte_.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, der Konsument an sich spiel lieber "mehr vom gleichen", als was neues.
> Wieviele Leute haben sich nach CoD4 wohl CoD5 gekauft. ich vermute, eine ganze menge.


Zudem wird für etablierte Produktionen viel mehr die Webetrommel gerührt, die Titel sind bekannter als ein aufstrebendes und jüngeres Projekt einer unbekannten Spieleschmiede.

Wer steckt schon gerne Geld für PR-Zwecke in eine Risiko-Entwicklung (vielleicht was Innovatives / Neues), wenn die Kassen bei Call of Duty und Co. seit Jahren klingeln?
Keiner.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich denke mal es läuft darauf hinaus, dass jedes Spiel irgendwann über eine Art Abomodell läuft. Man schließt ein Abo für eine gewisse Zeit und wenn diese vorbei ist, kann man das Spiel einfach nicht mehr nutzen.
Sowas in der Art gibt es ja heute schon auf diesen Downloadvertriebsseiten. Da kann man eine Art Flatrate abonnieren und solange diese läuft alle Spiele nutzen. Ist das Abo dann vorbei, sind aber alle Spiele nicht mehr nutzbar.
Für einen Spielesammler ist das allerdings nicht so toll


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Stück Software Steam lässt mich einem Nutzungsvertrag zustimmen, in dem steht, dass Steam jederzeit die Nutzung für einen Dienst (nehmlich die Online Aktivierung von Empire Total War) abstellen darf. Ok, ich MUSS da zustimmen, dass die mir irgendwann das Spiel WEGNEHMEN in dem ich es nicht mehr installieren kann.


Ist das nicht ein wenig paranoid? Ich meine du kannst zwar niemals ausschliessen das Steam "irgendwann die Hufe hoch macht", aber immer von dem Worst Case auszugehen ist für mich nur ne Ausrede für die Nichtnutzung / Boykottierung von Steam.

Es ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, was er unterstützt und über was er sich aufregt.


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 20.02.2009 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal es läuft darauf hinaus, dass jedes Spiel irgendwann über eine Art Abomodell läuft. Man schließt ein Abo für eine gewisse Zeit und wenn diese vorbei ist, kann man das Spiel einfach nicht mehr nutzen.
> Sowas in der Art gibt es ja heute schon auf diesen Downloadvertriebsseiten. Da kann man eine Art Flatrate abonnieren und solange diese läuft alle Spiele nutzen. Ist das Abo dann vorbei, sind aber alle Spiele nicht mehr nutzbar.
> Für einen Spielesammler ist das allerdings nicht so toll


Wie kann man nur in ein Wort soviel hineininterpretieren, wenn der gesamte Vortrag von Gabe Newell exakt vom Gegenteil gehandelt hat? Es ging doch eben genau darum, dass kostenlose Updates nicht nur die Kunden glücklich machen, sondern auch die Hersteller davon massiv profitieren können.

Momentan befinden wir uns ja wieder mal mitten drin, täglich gibt es neue News zum Team Fortress 2-Update, alle Seiten berichten ausführlich darüber. Das ist Gratis-Werbung vom feinsten, und das nicht irgendwo am Rand der Website, sondern mitten im Content-Bereich. Und natürlich wirkt das, Werbung wirkt, sonst würde es die nicht geben. Und deshalb kaufen viele Leute nun das Spiel und Valve erhält Einnahmen, die die Entwicklungskosten des Updates locker decken und noch Gewinn bringen. Valve ist glücklich weil es Geld kriegt, die Kunden sind glücklich, weil sie kostenlose Updates bekommen. Alle sind happy und niemand kommt zu Schaden. Da muss man wirklich schon komisch drauf sein, um hier etwas negatives zu finden.


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 20.02.2009 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal es läuft darauf hinaus, dass jedes Spiel irgendwann über eine Art Abomodell läuft. Man schließt ein Abo für eine gewisse Zeit und wenn diese vorbei ist, kann man das Spiel einfach nicht mehr nutzen.
> Sowas in der Art gibt es ja heute schon auf diesen Downloadvertriebsseiten. Da kann man eine Art Flatrate abonnieren und solange diese läuft alle Spiele nutzen. Ist das Abo dann vorbei, sind aber alle Spiele nicht mehr nutzbar.
> Für einen Spielesammler ist das allerdings nicht so toll


Ich halte es für warscheinlicher das wenn überhaupt sich zwei Varianten durchsetzen. Eine "Abo-Variante" und eine "Sammlervariante". Man sollte denke ich nie den Sammeltrieb der Menschen unterschätzen. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man nur in ein Wort soviel hineininterpretieren, wenn der gesamte Vortrag von Gabe Newell exakt vom Gegenteil gehandelt hat? Es ging doch eben genau darum, dass kostenlose Updates nicht nur die Kunden glücklich machen, sondern auch die Hersteller davon massiv profitieren können.
> 
> Momentan befinden wir uns ja wieder mal mitten drin, täglich gibt es neue News zum Team Fortress 2-Update, alle Seiten berichten ausführlich darüber. Das ist Gratis-Werbung vom feinsten, und das nicht irgendwo am Rand der Website, sondern mitten im Content-Bereich. Und natürlich wirkt das, Werbung wirkt, sonst würde es die nicht geben. Und deshalb kaufen viele Leute nun das Spiel und Valve erhält Einnahmen, die die Entwicklungskosten des Updates locker decken und noch Gewinn bringen. Valve ist glücklich weil es Geld kriegt, die Kunden sind glücklich, weil sie kostenlose Updates bekommen. Alle sind happy und niemand kommt zu Schaden. Da muss man wirklich schon komisch drauf sein, um hier etwas negatives zu finden.


Zu 100%   

Ein sehr gutes Beispiel wie man eine News am Thema vorbei verstehen und dikutieren kann.   

MfG


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 20.02.2009 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry war mein Fehler, ich hab mich da ungenau ausgedrückt. Mein Beitrag war jetzt nicht explizit zu Valve oder Steam, sondern eher Allgemein zur Spielebranche, wie es mal aussehen könnte 
Und bei einem sind wir wohl uns alle einig. Guter Support ist immer das beste Mittel gegen Raubkopierer.


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Weil weiter oben die Nutzungsbedingungen von Steam angesprochen wurden, mal eine ganz grundsätzliche Frage: Ist es nicht eigentlich völlig egal was dort drinnen steht?

Ich mein, nehmen wir an dort steht "Valve hat kein Recht, ein Spiel aus dem Account zu entfernen". Und dann macht es Valve doch. Bitte die Hand heben, wer von euch wegen einem 50 Euro-Spiel eine Klage vor einem US-Gericht einreichen würde. Viel wichtiger ist doch, was Valve tut. Grundsätzlich steht in solchen AGBs immer alles mögliche drinnen, um sich im Ernstfall gegen alles abzusichern. Aber entscheidend ist doch das jeweilige Handeln. Und hier hat Valve eben soviele Jahre lang bewiesen, dass sie Google's-Motto "Don't be Evil" nicht nur sagen, sondern leben.

Als CS veröffentlicht wurde, konnte man kein Forum betreten, ohne nicht über ein Posting zu stolpern, in dem behauptet wird, dass Valve ja jetzt CS 1.6 über Steam abschalten wird, um die Verkäufe des Nachfolgers anzukurbeln. Jahrelang wurde davor gewarnt  - was ist passiert? Nichts dergleichen.


----------



## ING (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Als CS veröffentlicht wurde, konnte man kein Forum betreten, ohne nicht über ein Posting zu stolpern, in dem behauptet wird, dass Valve ja jetzt CS 1.6 über Steam abschalten wird, um die Verkäufe des Nachfolgers anzukurbeln. Jahrelang wurde davor gewarnt  - was ist passiert? Nichts dergleichen.


dafür wurde cs fest an steam gekoppelt um die leute auf ihre verkaufsplattform zu locken. ich weiß noch wie groß der aufschrei damals war weil fast nichts mehr ging. im grund hatte man damals die entscheidung, steam oder kein cs mehr. man hat steam damals den leuten aufgezwungen, ohne goosemans cs hätte steam niemals den durchbruch geschafft. ich hab damals aufgehört cs zu spielen und es mir erst zu hl2 aufzwingen lassen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 20.02.2009 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> dafür wurde cs fest an steam gekoppelt um die leute auf ihre verkaufsplattform zu locken. ich weiß noch wie groß der aufschrei damals war weil fast nichts mehr ging. im grund hatte man damals die entscheidung, steam oder kein cs mehr.


Korrekt. Man hatte diese Entscheidungsmöglichkeit. Wenn andere Publisher einfach die Server für ihre MP-Spiele runterfahren, hat man keine Wahlmöglichkeit mehr. Als Sierra (Vivendi) das WON-Netzwerk abgeschaltet hat, hat Valve für seine Kunden für Ersatz gesorgt, der sowohl neue Features mit sich brachte und weniger störungsanfällig ist (Viele haben mittlerweile vergessen, wie oft das WON-Netzwerk damals down war bzw. nicht korrekt funktionierte.)


----------



## El_Cativo (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 20.02.2009 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Was machst du dann mit den ganzen anderen Produkten der IT- und Unterhaltungsbranche, die auch immer komplexer werden, deren Markt immer größer wird und die trotzdem im Preis fallen?
> 
> Die Preisentwicklung eines Produktes hängt von zahlreichen Faktoren ab. Du kannst nicht einfach mal eben die jährliche Inflation zugrunde legen und dann zu dem Schluss kommen, dass eine Verteuerung die logische Konsequenz sein müsste.


Damachst du dir das ein wenig einfach. Klar die Preise etwa für die Hardware sind deutlich gefallen, dasleigt aber daran, dass die Produktionskosten bei steigender Produktqualität gefallen sind. die Produktionskosten für Spiele hingegen sind nicht gefallen.



> Na und? Dann sollen sie ein Spiel mit weniger aufwändigerer Grafik rausbringen, welche das Entwicklungs-Budget nicht sprengt.


Unsinn, die Grafik ist eines der Hauptqualitätsmerkmale für PC Spiele. Gerade im bereich der Ego shooter erwarten die Spieler immer bessere Grafik. Klar Grafik ist selbstverständlich nicht alles und wenn der Spielspass nicht stimmt, dann bringt die beste Grafik nichts. Ändert aber nicht an meiner obigen Aussage....



> Einzig Nintendo hat erkannt wohin die Reise geht. Einsparungen bei der Grafik, die für 80% aller Gamer sowieso nebensächlich ist, wenn der Spielspaß stimmt, neue Märkte bedienen und dann fette Gewinne einfahren.


Erzähl mir nichts von Nintendo. Die Wii hat den Markt für Casual Gamer erschlossen, ist ja auch schön und gut. aber für die "echten Gamer" bietet die Wii kaum etwas. Sei das nun Wii Music (grausamschlecht), Wii-Fit oder Animal Crossing usw, das sind alles Spiele welche mich als spieler nicht im geringsten Interessieren oder ansprechen. Klar das zeug verkauft sich wie warme Semmeln. das leigt daran, dass eben neue Märkte und neue Kundenkreise erschlossen werden, doch mir als "Hardcore Spieler" (so hardcore bin nun auch nicht) aber eben als verterter der "alten Kundschaft" ist das zu wenig. Ich verfluche den trend zum Casual Gaming, die zunehmende Weichspülung der Spiele und der Konzepte hin zur einfachheit und zum Massenmarkt.

Was die Innovationen angeht: Solange der Konsument jedes Jahr das neue Fifa, das neueste Addon zu WoW usw kauft und wirklich innovative und dazu noch gute Spiele (Innovative Spiele sind nicht gleich gute Spiele siehe auch die Wii) wie Psychonauts, Beyond Good and Evil oder eben grad aktuell Mirrors Edge welches sich auch nicht so toll verkauft im Regal liegen lassen, gibt es für die Unternehmen keinen Grund Risiken einzugehen....



> Spiele wie Bioshock sind nur so schnell so günstig, weil sie keiner gekauft hat.


Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass richtig gute spiele schnell zum kleinen Preis zu haben sind.


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.02.2009 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht ein wenig paranoid? Ich meine du kannst zwar niemals ausschliessen das Steam "irgendwann die Hufe hoch macht", aber immer von dem Worst Case auszugehen ist für mich nur ne Ausrede für die Nichtnutzung / Boykottierung von Steam.
> 
> Es ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, was er unterstützt und über was er sich aufregt.




Na du bist aber lustig. Wieso sollte ich nicht vom Worst Case ausgehen? Weil der nie eintreten kann? Und was daran paranoid ist, wenn ich mir einen Vertrag anschaue und die Fakten daraus zitiere erschliesst sich mir auch nicht. Eher zeigt es, dass du dich mit dem Thema noch nicht sonderlich beschäftigt hast.

PS: Dazu gehts noch nicht mal darum das Steam dei Hufe hochmacht. Es geht um das rechtliche!


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Na du bist aber lustig. Wieso sollte ich nicht vom Worst Case ausgehen?


Worst Case-Szenario: Du gehst über die Straße und ein Bus überfährt dich. Gehst du deshalb auch nicht mehr aus dem Haus?


----------



## Boesor (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 20.02.2009 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da bist du mir zuvor gekommen


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Propagandhi am 19.02.2009 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst in Deutschland auch nur geschnittene Games kaufen...Du kannst aber andererseits L4D im ausland bestellen und ungeshcnitten über deinen Steamaccount zocken...
> 
> mir wurde in TF2 noch nie etwas weggenommen... wird sicher auch nicht passieren


Ungeschnittene/ indizierte Spiele bekommt man auch auf Nachfrage.

Nicht nur im Fall von L4D hat Valve die Möglichkeit das Spiel im Nachhinein kürzen (s. Half-Life 2).


----------



## El_Cativo (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Birdy84 am 20.02.2009 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ungeschnittene/ indizierte Spiele bekommt man auch auf Nachfrage.


nur blöd, wenn man sie dann trotzdem nicht spielen kann, weil Steam die Aktivierung verweigert (siehe PEGI Version von Saints Row 2)


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 20.02.2009 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beantworte du doch mal die Fragen an dich anstatt hier den Stichelmeier zu spielen und  Birnen mit Äpfeln zu vergleichen. Hast nicht du geschrieben ich geh  nicht auf Argumente ein? Ich würde mal sagen du bist dran auch mal was konstruktives zu schreiben. Falls du es vergessen haben solltest, ich fragte dich welches Spiel 50 Millionen in der Entwicklung kostet. Würde mich über einen Antwort freuen wenn man schon solche Behauptungen hier unterbingt. Falls du nur so ne wischiwaschi Unterhaltung führen willst ist das auch okay, dann sags aber auch. Wenn nicht dreh dich nicht raus wenns ernst wird. Du weist wie ich das meine!


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				stockduck am 19.02.2009 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 19.02.2009 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1)Dann hoff mal, dass du auch weiterhin nicht betroffen sein wirst. Seit wann verbietet die USK indizierte Spiele zu verkaufen? Das ist Valves Entscheidung, ohne Steam könnte man das Spiel importieren und einfach spielen.
2)Falls das andere Hersteller auch machen (mir fällt grad keiner ein), dann kannst du selbst entscheiden, ob du den Patch herunterlädst oder nicht. Musst du dein Steamspiel neu herunterladen, hast du spätestens dann die gekürzte Version auf deinem PC und kann (fast) nichts dagegen tun. Hast du aber das Spiel auf CD/ DVD oder sonstwas, hast du das Spiel immer so wie du es gekauft hast.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				El_Cativo am 20.02.2009 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 20.02.2009 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Davon spreche ich ja... (s. vorherige Posts).


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil weiter oben die Nutzungsbedingungen von Steam angesprochen wurden, mal eine ganz grundsätzliche Frage: Ist es nicht eigentlich völlig egal was dort drinnen steht?



So eine Frage stellte mir kürzlich mein 11 jähriger Sohn. Ich musste ihm erklären was ein Vertrag ist und weshalb man diese macht.
Du lässt hier aber mächtig die Hosen runter für solche Töne die du zig Seiten weiter vorne abgelassen hast. Null konstruktiv, aber beleidigt wie ne Leberwurst wenns Kritik an Steam hagelt. Denk mal drüber nach.

Und noch was HLP-Andy. Es wurde über den Steam Nutzungsvertrag gesprochen und nicht über die Nutzungsbedingungen. Aber ich erklär dir jetzt hierzu den Unterschied nicht. Mach dich mal schlau bevor du ernsthaft hier in dem Thema mitdiskutieren willst.


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Fällt den Stichelheimern DaStash, Boesor etc. und Co.jetzt nichts mehr ein? Das ist ein geiles Armutszeugnis! 
Ich hab es schon mal vor einiger Zeit geschrieben: Mit euch kann man keine vernünftigen Diskussionen führen. Hin und wieder verirrt sich jemand hier rein der richtig gute Sachen schreibt. Ihr kommt dann mit euerem wischiwaschi und kapert jeden Thread. Man merkt das auch daran, dass die Threads nach hinten immer besser werden, da wirds gehaltvoll und informativ. 

Armselig fällt mir da nur ein.


----------



## Boesor (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt den Stichelheimern DaStash, Boesor etc. und Co.jetzt nichts mehr ein? Das ist ein geiles Armutszeugnis!
> Ich hab es schon mal vor einiger Zeit geschrieben: Mit euch kann man keine vernünftigen Diskussionen führen. Hin und wieder verirrt sich jemand hier rein der richtig gute Sachen schreibt. Ihr kommt dann mit euerem wischiwaschi und kapert jeden Thread. Man merkt das auch daran, dass die Threads nach hinten immer besser werden, da wirds gehaltvoll und informativ.
> 
> Armselig fällt mir da nur ein.



Doch klar, mir fällt noch ne Menge ein, was willst du wissen.
Und schalt mal n Gang runter, wir sind hier alle nicht hauptamtlich beschäftigt und haben nicht die Pflicht, jedem hier innerhalb einer bestimmten zeit zu antworten.

Ich persönlich habs eigentlich mit dir aufgegeben, aber wenn du mich schon so direkt ansprichst. Schieß los!


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ich schiesse. Was war das? Trotzreaktion? Auf was und warum?

Ist es so abartig die Konsequenz eines Vertrages ins Auge zu fassen?


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 20.02.2009 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde ja gerne die Themen aufgreifen und mit scallell üdebattieren aber er möchte ja leider nicht auf weitere Kommentare meinerseits eingehen. von daher bin ich jetzt auch ein wenig verwirrt. Was willst du denn nun scallell? 

p.s.: Manchen fällt es schwer sich selber einzuschätzen aber ich an deiner Stelle würde nicht die ganze Zeit, immer wiederkehrend, zwischen deinen teils argumentativ durchaus diskussionswürdigen Themen,  anderen Vorwürfe machen, wenn du selber diese nicht vermagst einzuhalten oder umzusetzen. Sprich eingehen auf Argumente, unwissenheit, populierende Verbalquerschläger etc. 

Aber ich schliesse mich der stichelheimerischen Meinung Boesors an, was möchtest du wissen?   

MfG


----------



## Boesor (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 20.02.2009 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neee, das war aber doch logisch, dir wurden hier bereits viele ziemlich sinnvolle Argumente entgegengebracht, warum valve bzw Steam dies und jenes, was lt. vertrag möglich wäre nicht tun wird.
Du kannst zwar vom Worst Case Szenario ausgehen, allerdings wirst du dann bei verdammt vielen Dingen nicht glücklich im Leben.

Mit anderen Worten, wenn du jede Möglichkeit, was schief gehen könnte ins Auge fasst, wird man dich z.B. niemals bei einer öffentlichen veranstaltung sehen, denn auch da gibts sehr viele Ausschlussmöglichkeiten.

Gehen deshalb denn alle Besucher vom Spiel Schlacke gegen Dortmund davon aus, dass das Spiel an einen anderen ort oder auf einen anderen zeitpunkt verlegt wird? Würdest du davon ausgehen?

Wenn dich Steam und überhaupt alles am modernen PC Gewerbe so nervt wende dich ab, aber akzeptiere, dass ein großteil deine bedenken, obwohl sie *theoretisch* teilweise möglich wären, nicht teilt.


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 20.02.2009 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich schliesse mich der stichelheimerischen Meinung Boesors an, was möchtest du wissen?
> 
> MfG



Von Dir momentan nichts. Es sei den du teilst mit, das Du gerne auf meine Beiträge konstruktiv diskutieren willst.  Ich bin nicht nachtragend, aber ständig ver@rschen und ins lächerliche ziehen, was eigentlich gar nicht lächerlich ist, lass ich mich ungern von dir.


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Neee, das war aber doch logisch, dir wurden hier bereits viele ziemlich sinnvolle Argumente entgegengebracht, warum valve bzw Steam dies und jenes, was lt. vertrag möglich wäre nicht tun wird.



Ja, das stimmt. Aber deshalb steht da zwischen den ich sag mal "hätten wir gern" und "denken wir uns" Argumenten immer noch der Nutzungsvertrag. Und dieser spricht klare, andere Worte. Natürlich kann man hoffen das niemals was "böses" passiert. Aber es ging um den Vertrag bzw. das dieser den Käufer schon mal komplett entrechtet.



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst zwar vom Worst Case Szenario ausgehen, allerdings wirst du dann bei verdammt vielen Dingen nicht glücklich im Leben.


Ja, ich gehe vom Worst Case aus. Ob ich in meinem Leben  glücklich werde ist überhaupt nicht relevant und lenkt total von der eigentlichen Fragestellung / Diskussion ab. 



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit anderen Worten, wenn du jede Möglichkeit, was schief gehen könnte ins Auge fasst, wird man dich z.B. niemals bei einer öffentlichen veranstaltung sehen, denn auch da gibts sehr viele Ausschlussmöglichkeiten.



Das ist etwas arg an den Haaren herbei gezogen und mir schon wieder Argumente in die Hand gegeben warum ich den Steam Vertrag nicht lesen soll. Auf gut deutsch. Nicht relevant und wieder vollkantig am Thema vorbei.



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Gehen deshalb denn alle Besucher vom Spiel Schlacke gegen Dortmund davon aus, dass das Spiel an einen anderen ort oder auf einen anderen zeitpunkt verlegt wird? Würdest du davon ausgehen?



Was hat das ganze mit dem Steam Vertrag zu tun. Schreib doch mal darüber, Zerleg den Vertrag, darum gehts. Nicht um Fußball und auch nicht um nen Opernbesuch oder ob ich morgen noch über die Strasse komme.



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dich Steam und überhaupt alles am modernen PC Gewerbe so nervt wende dich ab, aber akzeptiere, dass ein großteil deine bedenken, obwohl sie *theoretisch* teilweise möglich wären, nicht teilt.



Sag mal kannst du schon lesen oder? Hab ich irgend wo geschrieben das Steam mich nervt? Wo?

Es ist Tatsache, dass Du wie auch andere euch nur oberflächlich an einer Diskussion beteiligt. Das führe ich dir und anderen hier vor Augen. Mach Sie bitte mal auf und lern dazu. das ist NICHT böse gemeint.


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 20.02.2009 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bevor du von anderen verlangst etwas an ihrer Art und Weise, wie sie argumentieren, zu ändern, solltest du erst einmal bei dir anfanegn, so wird ein Schuh draus. Ich könnte dir jetzt hier eine ziemlich lange Liste von Verbalquerschlägern deinerseits und offenen Argumentationslücken auf die du trz. mehrmaliger Bitte nicht eingegangen bist, auflisten aber das würde ja, nach deiner persönlichen Definition von konstruktiv, anscheind nicht gewünscht sein und ehrlich gesagt finde ich es langsam auch ein wenig lächerlig. nimms mir nicht krumm aber das was du als konstruktiv und zielführend bezeichnest ist für mich keine gute Dikussionsgrundlage. Wie hier schon Mehrere geschrieben haben solltest du ersteinmal die ganzen offenen Punkte abhandeln bevor du solche Bedingungen stellst, dann können wir gerne, auf einem andeeren Niveau, miteinander debattierren. So lange jedoch solltest du dich nicht wundern, wenn dir immer und immer wieder hier teils das Gefühl gegeben wird, nicht ernst genommen zu werden. 

p.s.: Der Einzige der hier im Übrigen die ganze Zeit permanent am thema vorbeidiskutiert bist du, mit deinem Nutzungsvertrag. Schaue doch mal auf die News um was es da genau ging. 
Ist mir nur gerade mal so aufgefallen, weil du in dem obrigen Post permanent dem boesor dies unterstellst.

MfG


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 20.02.2009 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 20.02.2009 16:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Volle Ladung DaStash, jouuu, Volltreffer. Ich weis schon warum ich dich links liegen lasse. Und ja, auch ich bin nicht unfehlbar. Aber du bist 95% voll neben der Spur.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Volle Ladung DaStash, jouuu, Volltreffer. Ich weis schon warum ich dich links liegen lasse. [...]


Warum machst du es dann nicht einfach, damit das OT hier aufhört?!


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Birdy84 am 20.02.2009 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 20.02.2009 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




An mir liegt das nicht Birdy84. Mir macht es auch mehr Spaß sich über das Thema zu unterhalten. Deswegen sind wir ja alle hier. Nur macht das keinen Spaß, wenn man  Aussagen bei Nachfragen nicht untermauern tut(kann?) und die Diskussion ins belanglose abrutscht. Und ich denk das darf ruhig auch mal angemerkt werden. Also ich bin gern wieder für Off-Topic. Das Thema kann noch was hergeben


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Nochmal zum Thema Steam: Wie negativ das ist, sieht man jetzt wieder bei der Empire Total War Demo. Man kann sie nur darüber laden, nicht mehr selbst aussuchen von welchem Server etc. Es schränkt einen einfach total in der Freiheit ein. Bei anderen Demos kann ich mir z.B. die Seite bzw. den Server selbst aussuchen von dem ich lade und somit oft viel schneller laden, hier kann ich nur auf gut Glück hoffen einen guten Server zu erwischen. Aus meiner Sicht passt das einfach nicht zum PC. Der PC war immer eine offene Plattform auf der man sich freibewegen konnte, ihn jetzt in irgendwelche Plattformen zu pressen passt einfach nicht. Bei Konsolen mag das gehen, aber beim PC ist das meiner Meinung nach komplett unpassend.


----------



## Boesor (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist Tatsache, dass Du wie auch andere euch nur oberflächlich an einer Diskussion beteiligt. Das führe ich dir und anderen hier vor Augen. Mach Sie bitte mal auf und lern dazu. das ist NICHT böse gemeint.



  Ja klar, das hättest du wohl gerne.
Was ich dir mit dem Fußballbeispiel nur zeigen wollte, es gibt viele theoretische Vertragsklauseln, die dennoch nicht eintreten. Und daher meine Frage, gehst du im Leben immer vom Worst case Szenario aus, oder nur bei Steam, DRM etc.

Und ansonsten ist die Diskussion doch eh schon beendet, wenn auch nicht so glanzvoll für dich wie du gerne hättest.

Auf der einen Seite steht beispielhaft HLP Andy, der einen Haufen beispiele aufgezählt hat, warum Steam so funktioniert, sich vermutlich nicht ändert etc.

Auf der anderen du, mit dem Argument: "Aber sie könnten ja".

Was davon realistischer ist soll jeder für sich entscheiden, aber das du glaubst hier die Diskussionskultur hochzuhalten, also das spottet wirklich jeder beschreibung.


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 20.02.2009 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zum Thema Steam: Wie negativ das ist, sieht man jetzt wieder bei der Empire Total War Demo. Man kann sie nur darüber laden, nicht mehr selbst aussuchen von welchem Server etc. Es schränkt einen einfach total in der Freiheit ein. Bei anderen Demos kann ich mir z.B. die Seite bzw. den Server selbst aussuchen von dem ich lade und somit oft viel schneller laden, hier kann ich nur auf gut Glück hoffen einen guten Server zu erwischen. Aus meiner Sicht passt das einfach nicht zum PC. Der PC war immer eine offene Plattform auf der man sich freibewegen konnte, ihn jetzt in irgendwelche Plattformen zu pressen passt einfach nicht. Bei Konsolen mag das gehen, aber beim PC ist das meiner Meinung nach komplett unpassend.



Das unpassendste ist, dass man  den Käufern von Spielen mit Steam Online-Aktivierung ein Abonnement aufs Auge drückt und die Zocker durch Annahme des Steam Vertrags auch ein Spiel, dass man praktisch im Laden kauft unter einem Abonnement laufen lässt. So wird durch die Einstellung des Abonnementservices, sprich der Steam-Online Aktivierung, der man durch den Vertrag zugestimmt hat  aus dem Kaufspiel ein Mietspiel. Genau das, was Securom / DRM bezwecken sollte. 
Die Spieler lehnen Securom / DRM ab, Steam hat einen wesentlich höheren Akzeptanzgrad. Deshalb schwenkt EA sowie alle anderen auf Steam Aktivierung um und der Gabe Newell ver@rscht die Spieler noch mit Aussagen das DRM schlecht ist udn sein Steam, was das SUPER DRM ist, ist guuut. Das ist ein riessen Ding meiner Meinung.


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 20.02.2009 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zum Thema Steam: Wie negativ das ist, sieht man jetzt wieder bei der Empire Total War Demo. Man kann sie nur darüber laden, nicht mehr selbst aussuchen von welchem Server etc. Es schränkt einen einfach total in der Freiheit ein. Bei anderen Demos kann ich mir z.B. die Seite bzw. den Server selbst aussuchen von dem ich lade und somit oft viel schneller laden, hier kann ich nur auf gut Glück hoffen einen guten Server zu erwischen. Aus meiner Sicht passt das einfach nicht zum PC. Der PC war immer eine offene Plattform auf der man sich freibewegen konnte, ihn jetzt in irgendwelche Plattformen zu pressen passt einfach nicht. Bei Konsolen mag das gehen, aber beim PC ist das meiner Meinung nach komplett unpassend.


Ich wette wenn die Demo nicht Steam exklusiv wäre, würde sofort jemand kommen und sagen: "Die täuschen damit die Kunden, weil in der Demo ohne Steam läuft und für die Vollversion braucht man Steam!"

Egal wie mans macht, irgendjemand würde sich immer finden zu meckern.

Außerdem kannst du sehr wohl die Download-Server (bzw. die Region auswählen.) Geh in die Optionen --> Downloads und dort kannst du dann beispielsweise Europe - Central oder Benelux auswählen, da könnte es schneller sein.


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar, das hättest du wohl gerne.
> Was ich dir mit dem Fußballbeispiel nur zeigen wollte, es gibt viele theoretische Vertragsklauseln, die dennoch nicht eintreten. Und daher meine Frage, gehst du im Leben immer vom Worst case Szenario aus, oder nur bei Steam, DRM etc.



Ich bin immer kritisch wenn es um meine Rechte geht. Ich schau mir alle Verträge gut an bevor ich sie unterschreibe oder zustimme. Ich glaub das ist eine gute Eigenschaft, wenn man nicht alles blindlings unterschreibt oder zustimmt. Und ne Portion "wo ist der Haken" Suche hat auch noch nie geschadet.



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ansonsten ist die Diskussion doch eh schon beendet, wenn auch nicht so glanzvoll für dich wie du gerne hättest.



Oh nein, das siehst du falsch. Für Dich ist die Diskussion schwieriger geworden. ich sehs dir nach falls du dich ausklinken willst. Für mich ist alles super in Butter. 



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der einen Seite steht beispielhaft HLP Andy, der einen Haufen beispiele aufgezählt hat, warum Steam so funktioniert, sich vermutlich nicht ändert etc.



HLP-Andy kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. Der drückt sich bei Fragen. desweiteren ist der offensichtlich betriebsblind. Anderst ist das nicht zu erklären wenn man so dermassen pro Steam auftritt und keine Kritik akzeptiert bzw. zulässt.



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der anderen du, mit dem Argument: "Aber sie könnten ja".



Klar, steht ja auch schwarz auf weis im Steam Vertrag. Wo steht "sie machen nicht" oder "sie tun nicht" ????? Mein Argument ist aus dem Vertrag, deins aus deinem Wunschdenken heraus. Kleiner Unterschied oder?



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Was davon realistischer ist soll jeder für sich entscheiden, aber das du glaubst hier die Diskussionskultur hochzuhalten, also das spottet wirklich jeder beschreibung.


Mich kotzt nur an, wenn nicht mal eine handvoll hier auf ihr Zeug vernünftige Argumente bringen können und dann persönlich werden. Und ja, ich wurde auch persönlich, aber nicht als erster. 

Du versuchst immer noch hier mit deinem Geschreibsel an mich das ganze Fehlverhalten zu verteidigen. Höre ich mich für dich so unvernünftig an, das du so reagieren musst?


----------



## Boesor (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, steht ja auch schwarz auf weis im Steam Vertrag. Wo steht "sie machen nicht" oder "sie tun nicht" ????? Mein Argument ist aus dem Vertrag, deins aus deinem Wunschdenken heraus. Kleiner Unterschied oder?



  Verstehst du es denn nicht. 
Unser "Wunschdenken" ist bereits seit Jahren Realität.

Aber meinen Glückwunsch, du hast dir ja bereits eine prima Realität zusammengebastelt, falls jemand nicht mehr mit dir diskutieren will.
Naja, ich nehme an, wir könnten bei gleichbleibenden Steam Verhältnissen noch in 100 jahren hier diskutieren, dein Argument würde nach wie vor lauten "Aber sie könnten ja..."

Aber ich gratuliere dir recht herzlich zu deinem glanzvollen Sieg in dieser Diskussion


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Das unpassendste ist, dass man  den Käufern von Spielen mit Steam Online-Aktivierung ein Abonnement aufs Auge drückt und die Zocker durch Annahme des Steam Vertrags auch ein Spiel, dass man praktisch im Laden kauft unter einem Abonnement laufen lässt. So wird durch die Einstellung des Abonnementservices, sprich der Steam-Online Aktivierung, der man durch den Vertrag zugestimmt hat  aus dem Kaufspiel ein Mietspiel. Genau das, was Securom / DRM bezwecken sollte.


Weißt du was lustig ist? Ich lade gerade die Demo von Empire: Total War und kanns in ein paar Minuten spielen. Du nicht.

Du hast deine tollen Wutanfälle und Vorbehalte, ich hab den Spielspaß.


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehst du es denn nicht.
> Unser "Wunschdenken" ist bereits seit Jahren Realität.



Dann sei doch zufrieden und freu Dich. Ich hab nichts anders gesagt als das  da im Vertrag was anderes steht udn das man daraus nen Schuh für uns Spieler basteln _könnte_ Nicht merh und nicht weniger. Ach doch, ich sagte noch ich mag Steam nicht aus dem Grund. Ist das so schwierig zu verstehen und vor allen Dingen zu akzeptieren oder gar drüber zu diskutieren?



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber meinen Glückwunsch, du hast dir ja bereits eine prima Realität zusammengebastelt, falls jemand nicht mehr mit dir diskutieren will.



 Was hat das ganze mit der Realität zu tun? Wir diskutieren im Idealfall das pro und contra und lassen allen Meinungen zu. Im Idealfall!

Ich glaube das schon noch jemand mit mir diskutieren will, jemand der sich durch euere unfairen Attacken nicht gleich nen Abgang macht.



			
				Boesor am 20.02.2009 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich nehme an, wir könnten bei gleichbleibenden Steam Verhältnissen noch in 100 jahren hier diskutieren, dein Argument würde nach wie vor lauten "Aber sie könnten ja..."



Hast du wieder in die Glaskugel geguckt oder Karten legen lassen?   
Bleiben wir doch lieber mal bei den Fakten, nich?


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du was lustig ist? Ich lade gerade die Demo von Empire: Total War und kanns in ein paar Minuten spielen. Du nicht.
> 
> Du hast deine tollen Wutanfälle und Vorbehalte, ich hab den Spielspaß.



Meinste nicht das des bisle kindisch ist? So ätschebätsche?
Jo, ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß. Kann nur noch anmerken, dass ich aus dem Alter raus bin, wo ich ohne das sterben würde   
Ich geh jetzt dann Vespern und kümmer mich um meine Kinder   

PS: Welches Spiel kostet jetzt 50 Mille in der Entwicklung?


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Ihr könntet euch darauf einigen, dass der eine Steam scheiße findet, und deshalb auf Empire verzichten wird, während der andere sich daran nicht stört, und Empire einfach genießen wird.

Punkt. 

Hoffe, weitergeholfen zu haben.


----------



## Memphis11 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL was bist du denn für einer?......druck dir doch den Vertrag aus ......lies ihn 300 mal durch ......roll ihn dir fein klein zusammen und steck ihn dir in den.....und Tschüss


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 20.02.2009 13:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich habe ich mich mit dem Thema eingehend beschäftigt und mit mir selbst gehadert, ob ich nun Steam bzw. DRM-Spiele boykottiere. 
Im Endeffekt bin ich, im Gegensatz zu dir, zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass Steam wie DRM ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben, ob nun als Kopierschutzsystem oder Vermarktungsplattform.

Es soll halt auch Leute geben, die weniger über die neuesten Vermarktungsstrategien oder Kopierschutzsysteme diverser Publisher jammern.


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinste nicht das des bisle kindisch ist? So ätschebätsche?
> Jo, ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß. Kann nur noch anmerken, dass ich aus dem Alter raus bin, wo ich ohne das sterben würde


Du stirbst offensichtlich nur, wenn du Steam installieren müsstest.




> Ich geh jetzt dann Vespern und kümmer mich um meine Kinder


Vorsicht vor Bussen! Oder Broccoli, daran kann man ersticken. Geh jedenfalls immer vom Worst Case-Szenario aus!




> PS: Welches Spiel kostet jetzt 50 Mille in der Entwicklung?


Enter the Matrix, Half-Life 2


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt den Stichelheimern DaStash, Boesor etc. und Co.jetzt nichts mehr ein? Das ist ein geiles Armutszeugnis!
> Ich hab es schon mal vor einiger Zeit geschrieben: Mit euch kann man keine vernünftigen Diskussionen führen. Hin und wieder verirrt sich jemand hier rein der richtig gute Sachen schreibt. Ihr kommt dann mit euerem wischiwaschi und kapert jeden Thread. Man merkt das auch daran, dass die Threads nach hinten immer besser werden, da wirds gehaltvoll und informativ.
> 
> Armselig fällt mir da nur ein.


Du bist einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 20.02.2009 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enter the Matrix schon mal nicht: "[...]It reportedly cost over $30 million to create[...]". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enter_the_Matrix

Edit: HL2 hat nur $40 Milionen gekostet.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halflife_2


----------



## ING (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Birdy84 am 20.02.2009 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Enter the Matrix schon mal nicht: "[...]It reportedly cost over $30 million to create[...]". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enter_the_Matrix
> 
> Edit: HL2 hat nur $40 Milionen gekostet.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halflife_2


andy rechnet noch in d-mark


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

"Mille" entspricht im Übrigen NICHT dem Ausdruck "Million", sondern steht umgangssprachlich für "eintausend".  Leitet sich übrigens vom lateinischen Ausdruck ab.


----------



## El_Cativo (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> > PS: Welches Spiel kostet jetzt 50 Mille in der Entwicklung?
> 
> 
> Enter the Matrix, Half-Life 2


Enter the Matrix kostete wohl 30 Millionen $, Half Life 2 wohl 40 Millionen $. Das ist aber garnicht der Punkt. Entscheidend ist, dass bei vielen Spielen die Produktionskosten in den zweistelligen Millionenbereichen liegen.


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht vor Bussen! Oder Broccoli, daran kann man ersticken. Geh jedenfalls immer vom Worst Case-Szenario aus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, kein normales Spiel kostet annähernd  50 Mille. Ausnahmen gibts bei  ganz anderen Geschäftsmodellen (mmo). Die sind ja auszuschliessen, weil du das ja mit Mario Brothers verglichen hast.
Weiter einigen wir uns darüber, das du Zeug von dir gibst, wo du NULL Plan von hast und meinst andere beindrucken zu wollen.  Dazu zähl ich jetzt auch mal die Frage mit dem Steam Vertrag (die, die ich meinem Sohn erst erklärte).
Und jetzt einigen wir uns darauf, dass das was du von Dir gibst nicht ernstzunehmen  ist und mit  Flames und Anmache gespickt ist. Gehen Dir die Augen auf? Wenn nicht, nicht dramatisch. Ich hör jetzt auf dich hier rund zu machen. Du hast die Lektion gelernt oder eben nicht HLP-Andy.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

*Mille* UNGLEICH Million, verdammt...  

Das korrekte Kürzel für Million lautet "Mio."


----------



## crackajack (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 20.02.2009 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> "Mille" entspricht im Übrigen NICHT dem Ausdruck "Million", sondern steht umgangssprachlich für "eintausend".


Ich kenne das umgangssprachlich nur als hingenuscheltes/abgekürztes Million.  

Mich stört es übrigens auch nicht wenn jemand zu einer Drehmaschine Drehbank (veraltet bzw. eig. was anderes) sagt oder zum Meßschieber Schiebelehre (total falsch!). PS gibt es offiziell auch schon lange nicht mehr. Trotzdem setzt sich kW nicht durch.


----------



## Teslatier (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				crackajack am 20.02.2009 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 20.02.2009 19:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mich stört es auch, wenn man "Prints" oder "(Aus)drucke" statt "Ausbelichtungen" sagt!


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				crackajack am 20.02.2009 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 20.02.2009 19:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann müsstet ihr bitte mehr mit eurem örtlichen Don / Mafiaboss abhängen. 
Wenn jemand sagt "Ich hab heute Nacht wieder 50 Mille gemacht" heißt das nicht, er hätte 50 Millionen gemacht, sondern eben 50.000 Tausend.

Wo sind nur die guten alten Zeiten hin wo noch jeder die Gangsterbegriffe aus dem FF konnte!!!1


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

lol, es ging natürlich um Milllionen. Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.02.2009 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind nur die guten alten Zeiten hin wo noch jeder die Gangsterbegriffe aus dem FF konnte!!!1



Mein Bester, wir sind halt aussterbende Relikte aus der guten, alten Zeit... 
 

Komm', lass' uns doch mal wieder einen Deppen mit Betonschuhen im Fluß versenken - um der guten alten Zeiten willen -  Spree, oder Neckar/Rhein, egal, die Wahl lass' ich Dir...


----------



## scalelll (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Kuckt euch mal die Steam Probleme an:

http://www.totalwar-zone.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=11793&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=16

Einfach mal paar Seiten vor und zurückblättern.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Kuckt euch mal die Steam Probleme an:
> 
> http://www.totalwar-zone.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=11793&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=16
> 
> Einfach mal paar Seiten vor und zurückblättern.



Mein Gott, dann wart' halt  bis morgen...


----------



## ING (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 20.02.2009 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 20.02.2009 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


komisch, andy spielts doch schon  



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.02.2009 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du was lustig ist? Ich lade gerade die Demo von Empire: Total War und kanns in ein paar Minuten spielen. Du nicht.


ein "paar minuten" ist aber antürlich relativ


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 20.02.2009 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 20.02.2009 20:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man brauch nur eine nicht 'so überfüllte' Region bei den Servern aussuchen. Australien soll bei einigen um die 1mb/s gebracht haben, ich hab aus der Region Asien geladen und hatte 300-500kb/s.

Warum man sich desshalb jetzt so aufregen kann ist & bleibt mir ein Rätsel.   

Was man aber hätte machen können, das muss man klar sagen, einen Preload der Demo anbieten ( können ). Dann hätte man die Last etwas verteilt ... aber mal ehrlich: wir reden von einer Demo und niemand ( außer scalell ) wird sterben, wenn er etwas warten muss.

Und Spassbremse, Spree ist schon etwas überfüllt *hust* ... Ich war die Sommermonate fleissig.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.02.2009 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Spassbremse, Spree ist schon etwas überfüllt *hust* ... Ich war die Sommermonate fleissig.



Dann komm' mich doch mal besuchen!


----------



## golani79 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 20.02.2009 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Kuckt euch mal die Steam Probleme an:
> 
> http://www.totalwar-zone.de/forum/thread.php?threadid=11793&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=16
> 
> Einfach mal paar Seiten vor und zurückblättern.



Wie war das vorher nochmal mit dem sticheln und dem "ätschbätsch"?

Dafür, dass du so sehr erwachsen zu sein scheinst, benimmst du dich aber nicht wirklich so.
Deine Beiträge fallen mir immer wieder auf wenn es etwas über Steam oder über DRM zu diskutieren gibt.
Mir kommt es eher so vor, als ob du auf Teufel komm raus Leute davon abhalten willst Steam zu benutzen oder Spiele mit DRM zu kaufen.
Jeder der kein Problem mit diesen Dingen hat wird von dir alsbald als "Fanboi" tituliert oder es kommt das Argument, man könne mit User XY keine Diskussion führen.

Mag ja dein gutes Recht sein - aber lies dir dieses Topic nochmal von vorne bis hinten durch und dann sag nochmal, dass du dich auch wirklich sachlich und argumentativ gegenüber den anderen Diskussionisteilnehmern verhältst.

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass das sowieso alles Off-Topic ist und hier eigentlich überhaupt nichst zu suchen hat, da dies nicht im geringsten in Zusammenhang mit der News steht.


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ING am 20.02.2009 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ein "paar minuten" ist aber antürlich relativ


Ich hab es etwa 10 Minuten nach dem Posting gespielt. Allerdings hatte ich mir das Game ein klein wenig anders vorgestellt, die Vollversion werde ich mir sicher nicht zulegen. (Von daher nehme ich das Wort "Spielspaß" zurück, den hatte ich nämlich nicht.  )




			
				golani79 am 20.02.2009 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kommt es eher so vor, als ob du auf Teufel komm raus Leute davon abhalten willst Steam zu benutzen oder Spiele mit DRM zu kaufen.


Und jetzt ist er frustriert, weil er damit scheitert. Denn was heißt denn ein überlastetes Steam? Dass besonders viele Leute Steam nutzen und die Demo runterladen. Also genau das Gegenteil von dem was er eigentlich möchte.


PS: Ist er nicht süß?
http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboard/showpost.php?p=10338858&postcount=9


----------



## scalelll (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				golani79 am 20.02.2009 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 20.02.2009 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst ja mächtig angepinkelt sein. Kannst in deiner Wut nicht mal klare Unterscheidungen sehen?

Und ja golani79, das oben wie auch das:

http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B001K90LTA/ref=cm_cr_pr_recent?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Und vieles andere in der Richtung läuft mir wie Öl runter. Weil es zeigt mir, dass ich richtig liege. Steam braucht niemand aufgezwungen zu werden. Freiwillig, kein Thema, aber nicht gezwungen!

Auch hast du gut erkannt, dass ich gern in DRM Themen Threads poste. Und ja, wenn ich durch meine Präsenz Leute hellhörig mache habe ich schon erreicht was ich wollte.
Und wenn du hier schon auf  OFF-Topic rumreitest, dann schau mal deinen Post an auf den ich jetzt antworte!


----------



## XashDE (21. Februar 2009)

*titel*

steam ist - entgegen einiger meinungen - immer noch das beste und ausgereifteste system was auf dem markt ist. nicht perfekt, sicherlich aber ganz okay.
und valve ist endlich mal eine firma die die zeichen der zeit erkannt hat und sich anpasst, nur mal so im direkten vergleich zu zB EA -.-

klar sind weder steam noch valve perfekt, aber wer ist dass schon heutzutage.
ich fuer meinen teil habe weder mit dem einen, noch mit dem anderen probleme.

und alle die sich immer beschweren von wegen "ich leihe mir ein game-modus" bei zB steam & co: es ist schon seit jeher so, dass games einem nicht verkauft werden sondern einem lediglich die erlaubnis zu nutzung geben. dass war schon immer so und wird immer so bleiben und hat mit steam mal rein garnichts zu tun!

ich stelle lieber einer firma wie valve meine daten zu verfuegung und habe effektiv was davon als einer firma wie zB EA wo ich keinen schimmer habe was damit passiert. wobei ea ja inzwischen auch ueber steam verkaeuft, von daher wayne, lieber gleich zu steam 


mfg


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 21.02.2009 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es zeigt mir, dass ich richtig liege. Steam braucht niemand aufgezwungen zu werden. Freiwillig, kein Thema, aber nicht gezwungen!


Wo wirst du denn gezwungen? Ich versteh deine ganze Argumentation nicht. Du tust immer so, als ob dein Lebensinhalt davon abhängen würde.

Total War setzt auf Steam, du magst kein Steam ... d.h. du kaufst das Spiel nicht.

Ganz einfach, ganz simpel. 

Jeder sollte selbst entscheiden können ob es einem der Spass wert ist oder nicht, Hinweise & Bedenken zum Thema DRM / Steam / SecuROM sind gerne gesehen und auch angebracht, aber was du hier betreibst grenzt schon fast an Hexenverfolgung ... und es nervt gewaltig.

Ich denke jeder hier kennt deinen Standpunkt und deine Bedenken, d.h. belass es dabei.


----------



## scalelll (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 21.02.2009 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wirst du denn gezwungen? Ich versteh deine ganze Argumentation nicht. Du tust immer so, als ob dein Lebensinhalt davon abhängen würde.



Ich freu mich seit der Ankündigung auf Empire Total War. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als klar wurde das Game hat Steam Onine-Aktivierung. Ich werde gezwungen für ein Single Player Game Steam zu installieren.
Mein Leben hängt davon natürlich nicht ab, aber es ärgert gewaltig.


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 21.02.2009 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ja golani79, das oben wie auch das:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B001K90LTA/ref=cm_cr_pr_recent?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


Was soll das zeigen? Dass ein paar Freaks wie du versuchen auf Amazon die selbe Show abzuziehen wie damals bei Spore, dabei aber bei weitem nicht so erfolgreich sind?


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 21.02.2009 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Leben hängt davon natürlich nicht ab, aber es ärgert gewaltig.



Ja, aber das ist dann leider Dein persönliches Problem.
Klar kannst Du sauer sein,den Hersteller verfluchen und Steam verteufeln.
Du kannst sogar einen Kreuzzug gegen Steam & Co. führen, das steht Dir natürlich frei.

Nur darfst Du Dich dann *nicht* wundern, wenn Dir von anderen Leute, die Deine Meinung nicht teilen, Unverständnis, Spott und Hohn entgegen schlägt.


----------



## scalelll (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.02.2009 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 21.02.2009 09:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was glaubst du eigentlich wieviel Kraft das kostet für unsere (auch deine!) Rechte zu kämpfen? Wenn du es nicht verstehen kannst, dass es etwas geben kann, für das es sich lohnt zu kämpfen, halt wenigstens deine saublöden Kommentare zurück.

Solange es noch Leute gibt, die es honorieren wenn man sich für sie einsetzte, ist für mich alles okay. Natürlich kommen ab und an so Gestalten rausgekrochen wie du, die meinen sie müssten blöd anmachend (weil du vielleicht heute mal schlecht geschlafen hast?) rumtölpeln.

Hier, schau dir an wer mit mir dacor geht:

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=392&pk=1953903&sortorder=asc&fp=1

Wenn du also was sachlich zu melden hast lass uns diskutieren. Anderseits troll dich oder mach dich weiterhin zum Affen wie so manch anderer vor dir.

Aber vielleicht fällt dir auch noch irgendwann (hoffnung nicht aufgeb) mal auf, das die Steam/DRM Aufklärung ihre guten Seiten haben könnte. Nehmlich dann, wenn Online Aktivierung abgeschafft wird und Steam "freiwillig" eingesetzt werden kann.

Danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit!


PS: Das gleiche gilt auch für Dich HLP-Andy. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es zuviel verlangt mal den Kopf einzuschalten!!!


----------



## Boesor (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 21.02.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Was glaubst du eigentlich wieviel Kraft das kostet für unsere (auch deine!) Rechte zu kämpfen?



Also was das angeht, es wäre dir niemand böse, wenn du deine Anstrengungen, die sooo viel Kraft kosten, zumindest hier im Forum reduzieren würdest.




> Hier, schau dir an wer mit mir dacor geht:
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=392&pk=1953903&sortorder=asc&fp=1



Na optimal, da haste doch schon eine Com, die dich versteht. Bei uns ist das doch eh nur vergebliche Liebesmüh


----------



## scalelll (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.02.2009 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 21.02.2009 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier sind nur 6 - 7 Proleten die meinen sie müssen anderen Usern eine aufs Maul hauen wenn sie grad Lust dazu haben. In geschlossener Haltung. Fakten zählen da nicht, geschweige den, man könnte auch mal deren Meinung akzeptieren OHNE sie blöd anzumachen.

An einer echten Diskussion liegt euch _nichts_. Das geht mir am allerwertesten vorbei.  Ihr dominiert, vergrault diejenigen die wertvolle Beiträge bringen. Mit anderen Worten, das Niveau wird von euch bewusst oder unbewusst ins bodenlose gesenkt.  Der geneigte Leser macht sich selber sein Bild. Nur anpflaumen las ich mich nicht von euch ohne meinen Senf dazu zu geben. das kannst du auch mit schwachsinns Kommentaren und Blödsprüchen nicht verhindern. Glaub mir


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 21.02.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmlich dann, wenn Online Aktivierung abgeschafft wird und Steam "freiwillig" eingesetzt werden kann.


Es gibt doch den Spruch: Wer "nämlich" mit "h" schreibt ist dämlich. Das trifft auf dich jedenfalls nicht zu, schließlich hast du ja nicht "nähmlich" geschrieben...

Inhaltlich: Das genaue Gegenteil ist der Fall, immer mehr Spiele setzen auf Steam bzw. Steamworks. Dazu wird es wohl bald eine Ankündigung von einem weiteren wichtigen Publisher geben.




> PS: Das gleiche gilt auch für Dich HLP-Andy. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es zuviel verlangt mal den Kopf einzuschalten!!!


Na, diffarmieren wir mal wieder den Diskussionspartner, weil uns die Sachargumente ausgegangen sind?

/edit: 


			
				scalelll am 21.02.2009 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind nur 6 - 7 Proleten die meinen sie müssen anderen Usern eine aufs Maul hauen wenn sie grad Lust dazu haben. [...]


Nevermind...


----------



## scalelll (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 21.02.2009 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt doch den Spruch: Wer "nämlich" mit "h" schreibt ist dämlich. Das trifft auf dich jedenfalls nicht zu, schließlich hast du ja nicht "nähmlich" geschrieben...



hohoho, luschtig   



			
				HLP-Andy am 21.02.2009 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Inhaltlich: Das genaue Gegenteil ist der Fall, immer mehr Spiele setzen auf Steam bzw. Steamworks. Dazu wird es wohl bald eine Ankündigung von einem weiteren wichtigen Publisher geben.


Gerne, ich freu mich schon auf die weiteren Studioschliessungen weil die EA DRM Blockbuster im Regal liegen bleiben. Ich bin nicht uninformiert.



			
				HLP-Andy am 21.02.2009 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, diffarmieren wir mal wieder den Diskussionspartner, weil uns die Sachargumente ausgegangen sind?



Wer fängt den ständig mit der kacke an??
Du bist auch so ein Kandidat der nicht einen Post fertig bringt ohne wenn anzupinkeln.


----------



## Boesor (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 21.02.2009 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr dominiert, vergrault diejenigen die wertvolle Beiträge bringen. Mit anderen Worten, das Niveau wird von euch bewusst oder unbewusst ins bodenlose gesenkt.



ich sags ja, Premiumuser wie du sind hier einfach überflüssig, wir Proleten sind deiner doch gar nicht würdig. Du, der du laut eigener Aussage doch ständig so tolle und fundierte Beiträge verfasst.
Du hast einfach was besseres verdient!

Also, geh mit Gott, aber geh!


----------



## Memphis11 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 21.02.2009 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 21.02.2009 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starte doch deine Hexenjagd in einem anderen Forum,du siehst ja das es (fast) keinen Interessiert


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 21.02.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht fällt dir auch noch irgendwann (hoffnung nicht aufgeb) mal auf, das die Steam/DRM Aufklärung ihre guten Seiten haben könnte. Nehmlich dann, wenn Online Aktivierung abgeschafft wird und Steam "freiwillig" eingesetzt werden kann.


Also wenn jeder von dir persönlich über Steam und DRM "aufgeklärt" wurde, werden diese "schrecklichen Dinge" abgeschafft?

Wovon träumst du nachts?


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 21.02.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne, ich freu mich schon auf die weiteren Studioschliessungen weil die EA DRM Blockbuster im Regal liegen bleiben. Ich bin nicht uninformiert.


Drei der fünf meistverkauften Spiele in den Amazon-Charts benötigen Steam, der Rest ist WoW: http://www.amazon.de/gp/bestsellers/videogames/301129/ref=pd_ts_zbw_vg_301129_more?&pf_rd_p=212255791&pf_rd_s=right-5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=301129&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1RP8HJR52JTQZMVE03AG

Jaja, diese blöden Fakten...


----------



## scalelll (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Ok
Ich hab in dem Thread geschrieben was meine Meinung ist. Feu mich auf den nächsten mit euch. Hoffentlich wird der konstruktiver und mit weniger gegenseitigem Zeug an den Kopf werfen.


----------



## scalelll (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 21.02.2009 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 21.02.2009 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab ich das gesagt? Wo? 
Es wird nicht bessr wenn man Sachen erfindet


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 21.02.2009 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn jeder von dir persönlich über Steam und DRM "aufgeklärt" wurde, werden diese "schrecklichen Dinge" abgeschafft?
> 
> Wovon träumst du nachts?


Don Quijote kämpfte wenigstens gegen Windmühlen, er nur gegen heißen Dampf.


----------



## scalelll (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 21.02.2009 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 21.02.2009 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einer noch, dann bin ich aber weg   

Fakten?
Fakt ist, das EA mit Ihren DRM Blockbustern dermassen schlecht lag, dass Sie massive Entlassungen und Studioschliessungen durchführen mussten.

Und es wir IMMER Leute geben die Steam/DRM Games kaufen. Und diese können durchaus die ersten Plätze belegen. Sogar 1 - 10. Aber lüg dir ruhig weiter in die eigenen Tasche wenns dir gefällt, ich finds lustig


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 21.02.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Was glaubst du eigentlich wieviel Kraft das kostet für unsere (auch deine!) Rechte zu kämpfen? Wenn du es nicht verstehen kannst, dass es etwas geben kann, für das es sich lohnt zu kämpfen, halt wenigstens deine saublöden Kommentare zurück.
> 
> Solange es noch Leute gibt, die es honorieren wenn man sich für sie einsetzte, ist für mich alles okay. Natürlich kommen ab und an so Gestalten rausgekrochen wie du, die meinen sie müssten blöd anmachend (weil du vielleicht heute mal schlecht geschlafen hast?) rumtölpeln.
> 
> ...



Hey, Kleiner, im Gegensatz zu Dir vergreif' ich mich nicht im Ton.
Sieh' Dich hiermit als verwarnt an.

Und wenn Du meinst, jetzt nochmal dumm kommentieren zu müssen, dann sage ich Dir, dass diese Community wunderbar ohne Dich auskommt.

Ist das angekommen?


----------



## scalelll (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.02.2009 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 21.02.2009 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, es ist angekommen, dass sich hier  ein paar ständig im Ton vergreifen dürfen und wenn man was degegensetzt man eins gezogen bekommt. 

Und dein "Kleiner" bin ich noch lang nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 21.02.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, es ist angekommen, dass sich hier  ein paar ständig im Ton vergreifen dürfen und wenn man was degegensetzt man eins gezogen bekommt.
> 
> Und dein "Kleiner" bin ich noch lang nicht.



Wenn Du Dein Posting mit meinem vergleichst, wirst Du sehr schnell feststellen, dass ich mich a)nicht im Ton vergreife und b) sachlich bleibe, im Gegensatz zu Dir.

Der "Kleine" rührt übrigens daher, dass Dein Verhalten frappierend an ein nörgelndes Kleinkind erinnert, sorry.

Abgesehen davon bin ich geneigt, auf Deine Signatur zu hören...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 21.02.2009 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 21.02.2009 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay war vielleicht etwas zu ungenau formuliert:

_Wenn jeder Zocker über Steam und DRM "aufgeklärt" wird, werden diese "schrecklichen Dinge" abgeschafft?_

Ist es so besser oder interpretiere ich deine Posts falsch?


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.02.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon bin ich geneigt, auf Deine Signatur zu hören...


   

MfG


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 21.02.2009 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Don Quijote kämpfte wenigstens gegen Windmühlen, er nur gegen heißen Dampf.


Hehe, im Endeffekt kann man's nur noch mit Humor nehmen.


----------



## ING (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 21.02.2009 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Don Quijote kämpfte wenigstens gegen Windmühlen, er nur gegen heißen Dampf.


lol, der war gut


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				scalelll am 21.02.2009 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Einer noch, dann bin ich aber weg




Hat mich jetzt eigentlich 2 Tage köstlich amüsiert dieses Topic - wär doch schade, wenn es plötzlich ein Ende hätte


----------



## KillerMauzi (22. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Stuhlian am 19.02.2009 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Anmerkung: Gut das ein Deutschlandweiter Breitband Anschluss nun von Frau Merkel zur Chefsache erklärt wurde! Mfg




"Hahahahahhohhih, und ich dachte meine Witze wären schlecht!"

Glaubst Du das wirklich? Das mit dem Bundesweiten DSL wird doch schon seit Jahren propagiert. Außerdem, so kurz vor den Wahlen wird doch eh wieder das blaue vom Himmel gelogen, nur um Wählerstimmen zu bekommen. Fakt ist, das die Deutsche Teuerkom immer noch das letzte Wort hat & solange nix aus Brüssel kommt, wird sich auch nix dran ändern. Da kann Frau Merkel labbern was sie will, passieren wird sich auf Sektor eh nix.


----------



## Boesor (22. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				KillerMauzi am 22.02.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> "Hahahahahhohhih, und ich dachte meine Witze wären schlecht!"
> 
> Glaubst Du das wirklich? Das mit dem Bundesweiten DSL wird doch schon seit Jahren propagiert. Außerdem, so kurz vor den Wahlen wird doch eh wieder das blaue vom Himmel gelogen, nur um Wählerstimmen zu bekommen. Fakt ist, das die Deutsche Teuerkom immer noch das letzte Wort hat & solange nix aus Brüssel kommt, wird sich auch nix dran ändern. Da kann Frau Merkel labbern was sie will, passieren wird sich auf Sektor eh nix.



Alles eine Frage der Finanzen. Wenn Frau merkel das bezahlt wirds gemacht, wenn nicht wird nach wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten entschieden.
Leitungen verlegen dürfen übrigens auch andere Unternehmen, nicht nur die Telekom


----------



## Raptor (24. Februar 2009)

*AW:*

Steam als Kopierschutz wie bei DOW2 und zukünftig noch mehreren Spielen (Empire Total War) scheint ja die Leute ganz schön anzupissen. Einige sehen drüber hinweg aber die Kommentar zu DOW2 auf Amazon (.de und .com) sprechen da für mich fast schon Bände. DOW2 scheint nur halbwegs zu laufen mit Steam, wobei WindowsLiveAccount auch noch Probleme bereitet. Aber durch DRM/SecuROM und nun diese Probleme bei Steam scheinen Leute tatsächlich zu überlegen auf den PC als Spieleplattform wie hier ein User bei Amazon überlegt: Dissapointment about DOW2
Es scheint zwar viele Leute zu geben denen DRM nichts ausmacht, aber es scheint auch viele zu geben die richtig pissed sind wegen den andauernden Problemen mit DRM-Spielen (Steam zähle ich dazu).
Wenn ich solche Probleme lese wie jetzt bei DOW2 überlege ich mir selber ob ich mir solche Spiel überhaupt kaufe oder so ein Spiel kaufe und mir eine Version ohne Kopierschutz besorge.
Das Fazit für mich ist langsam, dass sämtliche Kopierschutzmechanismen die wie EA-DRM/SecuROM oder wie hier bei DOW2 mit Steam noch absolut ungeeignet sind. Sie scheinen bei vielen Leuten massive Probleme zu verursachen (Eine Installation von 1h - 2h gehört für mich dazu) und einige, ja anscheinend viele Leute sehen dies als Gängelung an. Eine Lösung gegen Schwarzkopien sind alle System allemal nicht und so wie es scheint füren diese ganzen System eher noch dazu das der PC als Spieleplattform uninteressant wird.


----------



## McDrake (24. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 24.02.2009 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Einige sehen drüber hinweg aber die Kommentar zu DOW2 auf Amazon (.de und .com) sprechen da für mich fast schon Bände. DOW2 scheint nur halbwegs zu laufen mit Steam, wobei WindowsLiveAccount auch noch Probleme bereitet. Aber durch DRM/SecuROM und nun diese Probleme bei Steam scheinen Leute tatsächlich zu überlegen auf den PC als Spieleplattform wie hier ein User bei Amazon überlegt: Dissapointment about DOW2


Das Spiel wurde doch erst am 20. freigeschaltet, oder?
Die Rezession ist vom 19.


----------



## HanFred (24. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 24.02.2009 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Die *Rezession* ist vom 19.


----------



## McDrake (24. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 24.02.2009 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 24.02.2009 11:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Die *Rezession* ist vom 19.


Ach, diese Fremdwörter 
/Rezension


----------



## Raptor (24. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 24.02.2009 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 24.02.2009 11:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach Mist, in Zukunft schaue ich besser auf das Datum. Immer diese negativen und positiven Kommentare obwohl das Spiel noch gar nicht offiziell spielbar ist   .


----------

